#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Startup Nieuw Bedrijf

## StevenGeerts

Hoi mensen. Stel, ik ben Vlaming (beter dan belg) en van opleiding gegradueerd in elektromechanica dus weet het verschil tussen volt en ampère. Voorts speel ik al jaren in band als drummer dus ik ken iets van podia, geluid en belichting, zei het dan als gebruiker. Onze vaste geluidsman interesseert zich enkel in geluid en niet in licht. Ik ben reeds zelfstandig ICT consulent maar zoek te investeren in een totaal andere richting. Ik besluit een "artistiek licht" bedrijf te willen starten from scratch. Ik deed reeds wat research via het internet en bezocht verleden week de ACF beurs in Brussel. De catalogus van pakweg Showtec ken ik van buiten maar ken ondertussen (danzij dit forum) al wat andere merken. 
Ik wil me om te starten richten naar kleine optredens en het met licht aankleden van evenementruimten (voorbeeld bedrijfsfeesten). Daarnaast zijn ook beursstanden een interessante markt.

De bank wil me een investeringskrediet toestaan van 125.000 euro over 5 jaar.

Naast een lichte vrachtwagen type Mitsibushi Canter of soortgelijk om m'n materiaal te vervoeren (ik heb nog niets op dit moment)......wat heb ik nodig aan materiaal om van start te gaan.

Graag jullie adviezen (en ik beloof de Nederlanders niet te beconcurreren, erewoord !)

Alvast bedankt voor jullie raad,
Steven

----------


## timleurink

Hallo Vlaminger,

ten eerst vlamingers zijn beter dan belgen, maar helaas niet beter dan Nederlanders, vandaar dat wij natuurlijk niet bang zijn voor wat jij noemt beconcurreren.

Zo te horen ben je van plan iets groots op te starten vanuit het niets en zonder enige kennis ( behalve showtec ), dit lijkt me een verstandig plan.

Zet je een bv. vof. of iets dergelijks op? Neem je mensen in dienst of ga je alles alleen doen? Hoe groot zie jij jouw bedrijf?

Om al het licht aan te sturen koop een Avolites Pearl 2004, dit apparaat is overal geaccepteerd en geen lichttechneut die hierop weigert te werken.

Koop een paar barretjes met 500 watt parren ofzo :-)
10 mac kryptons ontour en 4 wash versies hiervan.
Jem rookmachine of miscshien wel wat icesmoke.
Hier kun je wel leuk mee beginnen..

Groeten Tim

----------


## soundcheckfrits

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Hallo Vlaminger,
> 
> ten eerst vlamingers zijn beter dan belgen, maar helaas niet beter dan Nederlanders, vandaar dat wij natuurlijk niet bang zijn voor wat jij noemt beconcurreren.
> 
> Zo te horen ben je van plan iets groots op te starten vanuit het niets en zonder enige kennis ( behalve showtec ), dit lijkt me een verstandig plan.
> 
> Zet je een bv. vof. of iets dergelijks op? Neem je mensen in dienst of ga je alles alleen doen? Hoe groot zie jij jouw bedrijf?
> ...



@ tim    ..   ik ben het duzz  totaal niet met je eens!!!    je kunt dan wel zo'n  mega budget hebben  en de beste materiaal, maar als je niet weer hoe het werkt   ben je nergens. enne je kunt ook hele leuke dingen doen met   budget intelly's hoor!!   futerlight, robe  o.i.d)

@steven    .. als je idd wil beginnen kijk eens heel goed rond  in (voorjouw dan)  vlamingen   wat je echt pcies wil  (parren , intelly's ect ect)   kijk desnoods eens bij een bedrijf wat jij denkt --&gt; dat wil ik ook.     probeer dan  van de grond af steeds meer bijtekopen!!!!             Als je dan toch besluit   alles  groot,duur gaat kopen, koop dan goeie dingen, geen budget meuk -kwaliteit is beter (bijna altijd)     en  betere service

----------


## tuurKE

Hey Steven, welkom op het forum.

Eerst ga ik toch effe reageren op wat Tim schrijft.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door timleurink_
> 
> Hallo Vlaminger,
> 
> ten eerst vlamingers zijn beter dan belgen, maar helaas niet beter dan Nederlanders, vandaar dat wij natuurlijk niet bang zijn voor wat jij noemt beconcurreren.



Waarom zijn er dan zoveel Belgen en Vlamingen aan het werk op de grotere produktie's in nederland!!!





> citaat:
> Om al het licht aan te sturen koop een Avolites Pearl 2004, dit apparaat is overal geaccepteerd en geen lichttechneut die hierop weigert te werken.



Waarom niet een Jands/Hog, of een Case tafel, zijn toch ook goede tafels. En hier kan ook het gros van de lichttechneuten op werken.





> citaat:
> Koop een paar barretjes met 500 watt parren ofzo :-)
> 10 mac kryptons ontour en 4 wash versies hiervan.
> Jem rookmachine of miscshien wel wat icesmoke.
> Hier kun je wel leuk mee beginnen..



Het zijn mac250 Kryptons of mac250 *E*ntours.
En als je vooral voor bandjes wil werken is een hazer meer aan te raden dan een fogger.
En in plaats van Par64's zou ik gaan voor Multipars, meer licht voor minder Watt's en zijn ook leuker te gebruiken als frontlicht dankzij de verwisselbare lenzen.
Wat ook nogal belangrijk is en door velen in het begin vergeten wordt zijn verlengkabels en stroomkasten. 

Wat mss ook interresant is, is eens gaan kijken bij firma's bij je in de buurt met welke materialen zij werken en daar dan je eigen installatie op afstemmen. Zo kan je gemakkelijk materiaal bijhuren als dit nodig is. Dit geldt zeker voor rigging. Want als je je een goedkoop B-merk trussen koopt maar er niemand in de regio dezelfde trussen heeft zit je vast aan je eigen set en wordt bijhuren moeilijk of duur.

Voor de rest is het een beetje kijken wat jij verwacht en wat je denkt dat je toekomstige klanten van je gaan verwachten. Verlichten bij live-events is totaal verschillend van verlichting op beurzen. Ok, je hebt op allebij de plaatsen een constuctie nodig, en kabels, dimmers,... Maar de gebruikte lampen verschillen nogal eens, live heb je meer par's en wat intelligent, op beurzen zullen dit meer profiel spotten en decoratief licht zijn. 

Ik hoop alleszins dat je in je opzet slaagt.

greetz Tuur

----------


## stekelvarke

Over het materiaal, ik vind het zelf vrij belangrijk dat je een systeem uitdoktert waarmee je een paar jaar mee overweg kunt. Zo hebben wij een aantal jaar geleden een hele reeks DMX 4-barren aangekocht, nu blijkt dat voor het soort klussen dat we nu krijgen een dim systeem met patchfield makkelijker is. Daar zit je dan met die T4.
Het forum kan hier een grote hulp bij zijn.
Ook is het belangrijk om verschillende materialen af te wegen tegen elkaar. Tim noemt hier de Pearl 2004, een erg fijne tafel maar er zijn ook goede alternatieven voor op de markt, dit is net zo bij moving heads enz.

Nuja een standaard materialen lijstje is parren op 4 en/of 6 barren natuurlijk zijn theaterarmaturen zoals fresnels en profielen ook niet uit den boze, dimmers(of bv DMX barren) eventueel aangevuld met Moving heads of scans en daarnaast ook een effect zoals een strobo of led producten kom je nu ook vaak tegen, een DMX stuurtafel, een grote hoop truss met statieven en/of takels. Ik zie dat je je ook wilt richten op bedrijfsfeesten en beursstanden, daarvoor is backdrop en doek ook erg handig. Natuurlijk heb je ook dingen nodig zoals stroomverdelers en kabels.

Iets wat zeker ook niet slecht is is een sterke samewerking met een geluids bedrijf (indien je enkel licht doet) want op veel klussen waar licht gewenst is moet vaak ook geluid komen.

Ik heb ooit voor mezelf eens een gratis site gemaakt met een hele hoop links op dus daar kan je ook eens op kijken (zie profiel). Kijk ook misschien eens op websites van andere conculegas om eens te kijken naar hun materialen lijstjes en foto's.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Thanks Tim, ik heb inderdaad nog nooit een scanner bedient. Ik ga voorlopig alleen opstarten al heb ik wel een neef die afgestudeerd is als lichttechnieker. Zodra het financieel haalbaar is mag hij meedoen, voor opbouw zou ik wel iemand nodig hebben uiteraard....even serieus nu. Ik had al aan volgende zaken gedacht :

- Een Truss vierkant constructie van 4 a 5m hoog en het vierkant minstens 5mx5m, type prolyte 30/3 . 
- Projectiedoek om minstens plafond en 3 zijden af te sluiten
- 4 chainhost van 1 TON + controller + beveiliginskettingen
- 2 tot 4 wind/ups tot 5m (belasting +/- 200kg)
- 20 Par 56 (+ kleurfilter)
- 20 Par 64 (+ kleurfilter)
- 2 stroboscopen (minsten 1500W)
- 10 Ledpars 56
- 4 Led projectoren (bvb SGM Palco 3)
- 4 meter sunstripe stage blinder
- 3 showtec quatro's
- 4 trusslichts
- 10 Aircones
- 6 grote Led bollen
- 4 spiegelbollen van 50cm 
- 1 dimmerpacks 12 x 10A
- 4 dimmerpacks 6 x 10A
- 4 dimmerpacks 4 x 5A
- 2 showbar4 (showtec) 
- 10 x Mac Krypton 250 Entour (2700 stuk !!!) (Ik hoop dat je het meent Tim)
- De lichttafel weet ik no zo niet maar voor 3 a 4000 moet er iets heel goeds bestaan
- Een pak DMX kabels
- Een DMX tester
- Verlengkabels, ook 5 polig 

Ben ik nog iets vergeten of ben ik nu al boven budget ?

----------


## Silence

hoi,

mmm, ik denk niet dat je het direct groots mag zien. Want inderdaad er is nog een verschil tussen veel materiaal hebben en er mee kunnen werken. Ik denk dat het beste is dat zo iets kan groeien. Begin met hier en daar wat freelance licht te doen (fuifje, kleine productie) om zo in de branche te geraken en de knepen van het vak te leren, het is allemaal ni zo simpel als het lijkt. Dan kan je investeren in een eigen zaak met wat parren, intelli en e wa bruggen en een degelijke lichttafel. Denk niet dat het anders lang gaat duren. Er is immers veel concurentie.

groetjes, en natuurlijk veel succes

----------


## StevenGeerts

Jullie zijn fantastisch ! Op de tijd dat ik een reactie typ zijn er 3 antwoorden...Ik vertel jullie dus iets meer van mijn plannen. 

Ik heb reeds contact met een geluidsman die enkel interesse heeft in geluid. De enige verlichting die hij heeft is een T bar met 4 parretjes. Voorts ken ik ook enkele organisatoren van evenementen. Die kunnen me ook aan opdrachten helpen. Daarnaast zou ik gewoon verhuur doen en in een later stadium (eens ik materiaal en leveranciers wat beter ken) misschien een webwinkel.

Het plan :
1) Een realistische lijst maken van alle zaken die nodig zijn om te starten 
2) Offertes aanvragen voor al deze dingen, eventueel 2dehands zoeken maar liever niet
3) Financieel plan aan de bank voorleggen
4) Materialen aankopen 
5) Thuis al deze dingen leren kennen in de homestudio en mijn eigen band tijdens optredens als testplatform gebruiken. Ik heb dan wel prima materiaal maar zou dit pas inzetten indien ik het "beheers" 

Het leuke is dat ik ondanks het aanzienlijk startkapitaal (alhoewel - ik ben tijdens m'n research al op Giotto's van 6000 Euro gebotst !!!) kan beginnen zonder dat ik er moet van leven. Ik heb nog mijn "dayjob"

Ik moet wel bekennen dat ik onlangs een paar aankoopjes heb gedaan om een kindertoneeltje te voorzien van licht en da's goed meegevallen :

4 x Par56 
1 x dimmerpack 4x5A
1 x switchpack 4x5A
1 x Strobe 1800W
1 X Showtec lightdesk Pro 

Er hingen ook nog een paar profielspots van 1000W die ik kon bedienen via m'n eigen tafeltje.

Het verbaasd me wel dat er zoveel info te vinden is via internet. Dit 10jaar geleden proberen zou ondenkbaar zijn....

Wat die hazers of foggers betreft...ik heb ze nog nooit naast elkaar gezien maar ik vermoed dat een hazer een veel waziger en verspreid mistgordijn levert ipv een fogger die de rook gewoon voor zich uit blaast. 

In mijn lijstje daar straks ben ik inderdaad nog een paar floodlights (500W) en profielspotten vergeten (1000W)....van elks 4 dan maar. 

Stroomkasten is inderdaad een probleem. Niet elke zaal of evenment beschikt over 5 polige 3faze stopcontacten. Ik denk dat vooral bij modeshows er flink wat Pars geconsummeerd worden maar  speciaal daarvoor een stroomgroep aankopen doe ik niet...huren dan maar veronderstel ik.

----------


## dj bj

Ik neem aan dat je toch een degelijk ondernemingsplan hebt geschreven alvorens je naar de bank bent gegaan. De bank schuift in deze tijden maar niet zo met 125.000 Euroootjes. Genoeg informatie ingewonnen en mensen gesproken die in het vak zitten? Vind het op deze manier nogal linke soep. 125.000 euro over 5 jaar en dat terug verdienen zonder nu een klantenbestand te hebben? Ga je kijken naar afschrijving, verzeking, eigen inkomen (ook belangrijk), onderhoud, onderhoud en belasting voertuig en andere financiële zaken dan weet ik niet of je dan wel uit komt. Heb je dat soort zaken al op papier staan? Zomaar 10 mac's kopen zonder klussen gedaan te hebben is link. Straks begin je met klussen en zegt de klant telkens dat hij/zij geen mac's wil omdat hij/zij dat te duur vind. Heb je daar al dat spul staan en das best zonde. Ervaring, klantenkring opbouwen, de gevaren kennen (valkuilen) en dat soort zaken zijn heel belangrijk alvorens zomaar iets op te starten. Meerdere mensen (de meeste) zullen je aanraden om eerst in dat wereldje aan de slag te gaan om te kijken hoe alles werkt. Mocht je toch door willen gaan met het beginnen van een eigen bedrijf, dan wens ik je wel veel succes en dan horen wij het wel.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj bj

Oh ja, niet op de fouten letten. Zit ff wat na te lezen, maar had ik beter wat eerder kunnen doen! :-)

----------


## StevenGeerts

Wat dat klein beginnen betreft....dit is voor mij geen optie. 

Volgende uitleg geef ik alleen ter verduidelijking maar heeft met licht opzich niets te maken

Een beetje boekhouden nu... Het zit namelijk zo. Ik ben reeds zelfstandig en in Belgie betalen we heeeeeeel veeeeeeeeel belastingen. Het enige middel om legaal minder belastingen te betalen is onkosten maken door bvb te investeren. Ik zit in het geval waarbij ik jaarlijks 20 to 25.000 euro extra onkosten moet maken om niet te veel aan vadertje staat te moeten betalen. Aangezien men aankopen moet spreiden over de afschrijftermijn doen we het in Belgie als volgt. Je vraagt een investeringskrediet van 125.000 euro over 5 jaar om materiaal te kopen. Dit wordt afgeschreven over 5 jaar. Da's dus jaarlijks 25.000 euro. Deze mag volledig worden afgetrokken van de totaalinkomsten wat het gaat om 1/5 van  het totaal.

Daarom ben ik verplicht om direct met een aanzienlijk kapitaal te starten, anders is dit fiscaal niet interessant. Maar genoeg hierover. Ik ben vooral geïnteresseerd om een fatsoenlijke lijst van aankopen samen te stellen en jullie zijn aardig op weg om me interessante tips te geven.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> 
> - 10 x Mac Krypton 250 Entour (2700 stuk !!!) (Ik hoop dat je het meent Tim)



Niet teveel op de prijslijsten afgaan, bij de meeste bedrijven krijg je sowieso een korting van 20% en nog wel wat meer als je daarop aandringt. Sowieso een goed idee om dat dus eens te proberen. 

Ik zou je willen aanraden om goed uit te zoeken wat je toekomstige klantenkring zou willen. Koop geen spullen omdat ze standaard zijn of omdat je het zelf gaaf spul vind. Koop spullen omdat je weet dat je die de komende tijd goed kunt verhuren zodat je je geld terug verdient. Pas daarna kun je gaan denken aan leuke speeltjes. 

Koop niet de duurste merken, misschien vind je er over een paar jaar niks meer aan en zit je met een grote schuld. Koop ook niet de goedkoopste spullen, die brengen over het algemeen veel onderhoud met zich mee en zijn wat lastiger te verkopen voor een goede prijs op de 2e hands markt. 

Laat je goed informeren bij verschillende zaken en probeer je aankopen een beetje bij een of een paar bedrijven te houden. Overal alles los kopen is over het algemeen veel duurder, je loopt een korting mis en je zit een stuk vervelender met evt. service. Daarbij is het handig om in de buurt rond te kijken naar de concurrentie. Altijd handig als je wat bij wilt huren en je kunt komen aan compatible truss, dezelfde movingheads etc. etc.

Bij het zien van je apparatuurlijst vraag ik me toch een beetje af welke kant je op wilt. Je hebt wat decorstukken erop staan (LED bollen, ledpars, aircones), een klein rigging systeempje (ik kan bijna nergens een carre aan 4 takels omhoog hijsen!), 10 movingheads maar relatief weinig conventioneel. Combinatie tussen par56/64? 

Kortom: bezint eer ge begint! (en ruil je Highlite catalogus in voor een betere [ :Embarrassment: )])

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hoi DJ BJ, bedankt voor de bezorgdheid hoor. Ga er van uit dat ik niet moet leven van dat licht-bedrijf. Ik ben zelfstandig ICT consulent en zelfs al verdien ik de eerste 10 jaar geen cent met dit hele gedoe, dan niet getreurd. Het is geld dat anders toch naar de fiscus was gegaan. M.a.w. eigenlijk begin ik iets met centjes die ik anders toch moest afgeven. Maar gaat het binnen 10jaar dan wel goed, dan kan ik de ICT wereld verlaten vooriets dat ik ook graag doe...da's de idee erachter

----------


## StevenGeerts

Jasper,

wees gerust, het lijstje dat ik heb getypt is niet iets waar ik al tijd aan besteed heb hoor. Ik heb dat hier effe on the fly getypt om naar jullie reacties te peilen. Zo weet ik nu wat de Kryptonreeks van Mac is, iets waar ik 1 uur geleden niet eens van wist dat ze bestond.....

Ik ga voor 3 doelgroepen : Klein concertjes door amateurbands (zoals ikerzelf eentje heb www.tsq.be), daarnaast verhuur aan DJ's en groepjes van wat Parbars, scanners, strobes, discobollen en foggers, kleine beursstanden in truss met projectiescherm, logoprojectie op maat van de klant (hiervoor heeft www.rosco.com een prima product dat je thuis zelf met de kleurprinter kan verwezenlijken) etc....

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik ga even leerkracht spelen en m'n opmerken op dit lijstje geven :Stick Out Tongue: 
- Een Truss vierkant constructie van 4 a 5m hoog en het vierkant minstens 5mx5m, type prolyte 30/3 . 
- Projectiedoek om minstens plafond en 3 zijden af te sluiten
- 4 chainhost van 1 TON + controller + beveiliginskettingen
- 2 tot 4 wind/ups tot 5m (belasting +/- 200kg)
- 20 Par 56 (+ kleurfilter)welke lampen? 4barren?
- 20 Par 64 (+ kleurfilter)warom par 64 EN 56
- 2 stroboscopen (minsten 1500W)misschien handig om nog maar 1 strobo van 1800W die je al hebt
- 10 Ledpars 56 waarvoor wil je deze gebruiken, let wel het zijn nog geen supperdingen (altans de showtecs)
- 4 Led projectoren (bvb SGM Palco 3)
- 4 meter sunstripe stage blinder 
- 3 showtec quatro's wellicht kunnen LED projectoren zoals de Palco hiervoor ook een oplossing bieden- 4 trusslichts
- 10 Aircones
- 6 grote Led bollen 
- 4 spiegelbollen van 50cm 
- 1 dimmerpacks 12 x 10A
- 4 dimmerpacks 6 x 10A
- 4 dimmerpacks 4 x 5A Warom zoveel soorten dimmerpacks?
- 2 showbar4 (showtec) misschien kan deze ook door dimers worden vervangen, lijkt me leuker om voor 1 systeem te kiezen
- 10 x Mac Krypton 250 Entour (?2700 stuk !!!) (Ik hoop dat je het meent Tim)vergeet hier zeker niet naar andere merken te kijken bv robe, niet dat Martin slecht is natuurlijk
- De lichttafel weet ik no zo niet maar voor 3 a 4000? moet er iets heel goeds bestaan 3-4000 euro is zeker niet slecht, de echte supper tafels beginen echter rond de 11000 euro, kijk hiervoor zeker goed rond en laat je niet vangen
- Een pak DMX kabels
- Een DMX tester
- Verlengkabels, ook 5 polig 
Vergeet geen terminator en zo een zekeringen doos om van krachtstroom naar gewwoone 16A groepjes te gaan

----------


## dj bj

Oh als je er niet van rond hoeft te komen heb ik niks gezegd. Denk je ook aan flightcases etc?? Heel belangrijk en de bescherming van je apparatuur, omdat je toch minimaal 10 jaar bezig wilt blijven.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als ik jou was zou ik de verhuurlijsten van AED, EML, AS Technology etc. te pakken zien te krijgen, kun je kijken wat de concurrentie aanbied :-) maar vergeet het conventioneel idd niet en pak daar een paar goede dimmers etc. bij..

Enneh...stroomdistributie is duur! verkijk je er niet op, prijzen van 63A kabel lopen voor een verlenger van 25 meter op tot 400 euri bruto.. en een goede gereedschapskist etc... verbruiksmaterialen zoals lampen, filters en tape...denk dat je voor  een basis filterassortiment voor evenementengebuik al snel zo'n 500 euri kwijt bent...

Een aantal t4-balkjes is nooit mis, zijn waarschijnlijk regelmatig op pad als setje van twee met standaard discofilters er in  :Smile: 

maar de belangrijkste raad; begin er niet aan; belastingtechnisch intressant of niet...zo goed gaat het niet in de branche qua verhuurbedrijven die zich toeleggen op evenementen in de middelgrote sector..misschien als je er fuiven bij gaat doen, maar dat levert vaker materiaal op wat niet meer bruikbaar is voor bijv. tentoonstellingen..en artistiek licht bij een bedrijfsfeest? laat frank wentink het niet horen  :Big Grin:

----------


## StevenGeerts

Beste Stekelvarke,

hier alvast wat uitleg over de terechte vraagtekens die je plaats bij m'n "on the fly" gemaajte lijstje :

De 56 zijn qua formaat kleiner (goedkoper) dan de 64. Meestal zijn de 56's uitgerust met 300W (al is 500W uiteraard mogelijk) en de 64's worden gebruikt vanaf 500W tot 1000W. Voor kleine, nearfield applicaties waar het stroomregime beperkt is, vind ik een 56 dan de betere keuze. Je kan dan ook met kleinere dimmerpacs werken. En geloof me, ik als drummer verkies liever 2 keer 300W dan 1 keer 1000W op mijn kop tijdens een live concert. Als de truss 5 meter boven het object hangt heb je uiteraard dat grotere vermogen nodig (en gelijkwaardige dimmers).

Voor die strobes geef ik je gelijk, ware het niet dat ik ook wil verhuren en dan kan het geen kwaad er eentje extra te hebben (+ reserve lampen indien de klant belt dat de lamp tijdens het transport is gesneuveld).

Die decoratieve elementen zoals Ledbollen en zelfs een klein podium wil ik gebruiken voor een organisator die dikwijls bedrijfsfeesten moet aankleden. Dikwijls is dit met een panel (die wat hoger moeten zitten) of moet de locatie extra in de verf gezet worden (5 lightcones aan beide zijden van de ingang will do a fine job).

Ledpars....ik heb op de ACF beurs toch al wat aardige producten gezien. En terug sprekende uit de ervaring als muzikant...nearfield liever een 100rode leds dan één rode par op m'n kop want de hitte is soms ondraagelijk !

De dimmerpacs. Ik heb nog nooit een grote installatie gedaan maar het lijkt me handig en wijs om dimmerpacks zo dicht mogelijk bij hun verbruiker te plaatsen. Anderzijds kan het niet de bedoeling zijn om bvb in een decoratieve truss 20 verschillende stroomkabels van 3x2,5mm² omhoog te jagen..lijkt me niet echt netjes. Daarom dat ik reeds de kleinere dimmerpack en switchpack ergens bovenaan dich bij de gebruikers plaatste. Resulaat, slechts 1 stroomkabel + 1 dmx kabel naar boven. Bij grotere events weet ik het niet maar ik veronderstel dat men daar geen complete dimmerracks de hoogte in hijst maar verkiest om met bvb socapex te werken (but tell me - ik weet er niks van).

Die showbars zijn gewoon handig om te verhuren aan een DJ. Hij plugt gewoon zijn line-out in en de lampen volgen de muziek.....

Ik ga zeker andere moving heads evalueren, ik heb die "entours" maar neer gepend omdat Tim deze vernoemde ! De website van Mac toont anders aardig wat referenties voor dit beestje.

Een supertafel zal ik nog niet nodig hebben. Zo realistisch ben ik wel. (ben er al van 50.000euro tegen gekomen)

Een terminator (ik veronderstel dat je DMX bedoelt) ken ik uit de literatuur maar volgens mij werken bvb een dimmer of switchpak met ingang en uitgang eveneens als terminator. Het is uiteraard wel een must er apart eentje te hebben.

Wel bedankt. Het lijkt wel of deze thread er eentje van lange duur gaat worden, te volgen als een soap met telkens nieuwe wendingen en personages....

----------


## StevenGeerts

Beste Ralph, het zou inderdaad dom zijn indien ik de verhuurlijsten nog niet had geraadpleegd van enkele grote namen. Ik heb er dus al een aantal bekeken. O.a. ook van stagelight,vlak bij m'n deur hier in Haaltert. Zij werken bvb voor de Helmut Lotti tour... Ik heb er eens een strobe van 1500W gehuurd voor een dag om te evalueren. 25 euro (terwijl het ding er 150 kost) en het was zeker al 15jaar oud. Binnen in de "hangar", een rommel van jewelste en oud aftands materiaal....

2 gemeenten verder doet men beroep uit een firma uit Nederland indien er veel aandacht moet worden besteed aan het licht. Waarom ??? 

Ik denk dat het vooral een kwestie is van degelijk materiaal aan een eerlijke prijs te leveren. Klantvriendelijk te zijn en vooral te luisteren naar wat die wil. Maar wees gerust, mijn studieronde is zeker niet afgelopen. Op het eind ervan kan ik alsnog beslissen om erniet voor te gaan maar daarvooris het nu nog veel te vroeg...je leest er alles over op dit forum maar nu eerst pitten, een goeie nachtrust ordent de gedachten. Groeten,
Steven

----------


## Watt Xtra

leuk stukje om over te discussieren. Maar ik zet mijn vraagtekens bij de haalbaarheid, is er geen andere manier om die belasting te "ontduiken" dan een hele zooi aan apparatuur aan te schaffen wat vervolgens waarschijnlijk voor de meeste tijd in de schuur staat?

Wanneer je begint en er dus helemaal niet inzit hoe komt men dan aan klanten? Dat er wordt geschreven dat er wel potientiele klanten zijn is mooi, maar of ze ook zullen huren bij een "leek" als ik dat zo zou mogen uitdrukken? Ik zelf zou hier dus niet bij huren wanneer ik een garantie wil hebben dat het goed zit met mn licht voor betreffend feest of evenement. 
Als ik een raad zou mogen geven of een voorstel, probeer eerst eens een klantenkring op te bouwen en vertrouwd te raken met betreffende apparatuur. Huur in bij de grote jongens, precies dat wat je nodig hebt voor een klus en raak hiermee vertrouwd. Het aanschaffen van een basisset is dan misschien op ten duur wel interressant, maar om nou direct 125.000 euro te investeren?? das een hele smak geld die waarschijnlijk heel snel op is zonder hier enig plezier van te hebben gehad.
want maak maar eens snel een berekening voor de komende 5 jaar. afschrijving, rente, aflossing, verzekering en reservering voor nieuwe apparatuur (deze gaan namelijk meestal niet langer mee als 5 jaar, zeker niet op beurzen, bedrijfsfeestjes en modeshows waar alles er zeer netjes uit dient te zien)

en mocht u er niet uitkomen om op een andere manier het geld kwijt te geraken?? hier zijn denk ik nog heel wat mensen die wel een financiele push kunnen gebruiken!  :Smile:

----------


## CyberNBD

Over het al dan niet verstandig om in 1 keer zo'n bult geld te investeren from scratch ga ik niet te veel uitwijken, 1 ding wil ik wel kwijt over het "leek" zijn:
Als je alles zelf hebt staan heb je continu de tijd om je erin te verdiepen en ermee te experimenteren, denk dat je dit veel sneller onder de knie hebt dan dat je telkens "onder stress" op opdracht zit te rommelen.  Verder heb je de kwaliteit van je eigen spullen in de hand, die van de verhuurder niet, en werk je telkens met het zelfde materiaal, zonder de kans te lopen met andere spullen op pad te moeten gaan omdat bepaalde dingen niet beschikbaar zijn.
Verder als het om kleinschalige verhuur gaat: als men weet dat je wat hebt komen ze ook sneller huren.  Als je voor het minste moet inhuren trekt dat niet echt aan.  Iedereen zoekt toch graag de kortste weg nietwaar?

Wat opmerkingen over het lijstje:
* 1 TONS takels + controller:  Zou ik niet gelijk aan beginnen, zeker gezien de "kleine" hoeveelheid truss.  Denk dan eerder aan een setje handtakels als je toch her en der wil gaan takelen. Vergeet ook de nodige steels/harpen etc niet.
* Lifters:  denk niet alleen groot, een klein setje showbars kom je niet handig kwijt op die 200kg lifters  :Wink:   Voor kleine trussjes sleep je je ook een breuk aan die dingen.
* Conventioneel/dimmers etc:  Probeer er een soort van standaard in te houden, bijvoorbeeld een aantal (4?) Showbars met PAR56 300W voor de kleinere dingen.  Voor de rest four/sixbarren par 64 500W met harting op dimmers.  Of zelfs alle fourbarren showbar en alle sixbarren met dimmers, zo hebben wij het hier.  Qua dimracken lijken mij 6 en 12 kanalen varianten te volstaan?  Voor de kleine setjes heb je dan immers de showbars.
* Intelligent:  Kijk ook naar de inhuurbaarheid, voordeel van martin is dat je het op elke hoek van de straat inhuurt, stel er zitten veel robe gebruikers bij jou in de buurt kan dat ook interessant zijn, zowel qua inhuur als verhuur.  Misschien een paar scans?  Verhuurt beter bij een discobarsetje dan zo een "dure" movinghead, maar ook hier: afhankelijk van wat je klanten willen, kijk naar de "concurrentie".
* Lichttafel: denk niet alleen aan groot (qua prijs/mogelijkheden zou ik dan voor pearl 2004 gaan) maar ook aan sturingen voor de kleinere setjes.  Bijvoorbeeld een parrentafeltje van 12 kanalen voor de kleine discobarsetjes erbj.

Grote lijn in het verhaal: probeer een set samen te stellen waar je alle formaten opdrachten mee aankan.  Als ik jouw eerste lijst bekijk waarin je uitgaat van 200kg lifters, movingheads, pearl etc ga je problemen krijgen om simpele setjes te leveren, waar ook zeker handel in zit.  Door de 2 slim te combineren in je lijst ga je de kleinere spullen ook goed kunnen gebruiken in de grotere opdrachten (denk aan bijvoorbeeld de kleine lifters voor simpele trussjes (ben erg te spreken over eurolift: ES-160 oid) die je bij grote opdrachten kan inzetten voor de achtertruss.  Par 56's die je bij grote shows kan inzetten als achtergrondlicht/barverlichting/dj licht etcetcetc.

Die decoratie-items vind ik overigens zeker geen gek idee.  Dingen als led-tubes etc. heeft iedereen al.  Maar ga als kleine organisator maar eens op zoek naar zo een aircone....

----------


## StevenGeerts

Tom, jij bent de eerste (behalve Tim die het op een cynisch ludieke manier deed), die niet direct begint te zeuren om er niet aan te beginnen. Daarvoor alvast dank. Je bent ook de eerste tegen wie ik niet met tegenargumenten moet afkomen. Jij weet dus blijkbaar heel goed waarover je praat en ik kan me 100% vinden in jouw betoog. Vooral je betoog over de 4 en 6 bars vind ik een prima advies dat ik zeker niet in de wind ga slaan. Het is de bedoeling dat ik met al die goeie raad een evenwichtige lijst van materiaal maak, die inderdaad multi-inzetbaar is, in functie van de doelgroepen.

Ik start m'n officiële lijst dus vanaf nu en daar komen volgende zaken op :

Showbar 4 + statief		4
Showbar 6 + statief		4
Handtakels			2
Dimmrack 12 x 10A		2
Dimmrack 6 x 10A		4
Pearl 2004		        1
LightDeskPro 136	        1
ES-160	Wind-Up		        4
Windup's (200Kg)                2
Aircones		       10
Spiegelbol 50cm		        4
Stroboscoop 1500W               2
ParCans56	               20
ParCans56 short	               16
ParCans64	               20
Led Bollen	                6
DMX tester	                1
Dollies	Accesoires              2
Quatro's                        3


Deze lijst wordt verder aangevuld aan de hand van dit forum (en m'n eigen onderzoek uiteraard). Zo wil ik het eens hebben over alle soorten/merken lichteffecten (scanners - moon's etc) die in aanmerking komen voor mijn doel. Tevens over
soorten truss die het vaakst voorkomen, intelli-light etc....

Alle opmerkingen op het groeiende lijstje zijn inderdaad welkom.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Het kwam al even snel voorbij, maar begin zeker ook te kijken naar de manier waarop je dingen wilt aansturen. Simpele voorbeeldjes daarvan zijn
- DMX 5 of 3 polig? 5 polig = officieel standaard, 3 polig is vaak makkelijker op de showtec apparatuur
- Harting 10 of 16 pens? Ligt eraan wat je er uiteindelijk mee wilt sturen. Wij gebruiken 10 pens voor 4-bars waarbij je dan nog 1 set pennen overhoudt om 220 over te voeden, best handig! Echter wanneer je 6 bars gaat sturen is 16 pens weer handiger, maar voer je dan alles 16 of aparte kabels voor de 6-bars?
- Powercon/CEE/16CE? Genoeg manieren om je stroom te verdelen, maar wat vind je handig en hoe wil je dat aanpakken (gebruik ook de zoekfunctie)
- Normale 220 kabel: probeer een systeem in je kabels in te brengen, kleurcodering vind ik zelf handig werken, een vakkenindeling in de flightcase kan ook prima zijn. 

Deze punten komen misschien over als "ja dat is toch logisch?" Maar je kunt je een serieuze hoop moeite besparen door hier vooraf over na te denken! Jij hebt het grote voordeel dat je met een schone lei kunt gaan beginnen en beginnersfouten achterwege kunt laten door het uit te denken! 

Vergeet ook niet wat van je euri's weg te tellen voor bekisting, bekabeling en overige materialen. Kan er overheen gelezen hebben; maar heb je al een plaats om het spul te stallen? Zo ja: al gedacht aan alarm/verzekerings mogelijkheden? 

Over Tom's decoratie opmerking: helemaal gelijk, maar dan moet je er inderdaad wel voor zorgen dat mensen je weten te vinden! Dat soort artikelen zie je toch meestal op de wat grotere evenementen waar er budget voor is, met het gevolg dat ze er ook meteen genoeg willen hebben  :Smile: 

Opmerkingen op je apparatuurlijstje: 
- handtakels lijkt me inderdaad een veel beter idee, vergeet je aanslag middelen niet (stroppen, beamclamps)
- Pearl: ik vind het overdreven maar je kunt 'm inderdaad wel aan iedereen verhuren die een tafel nodig heeft. Dus wanneer je veel losse verhuur verwacht: doen!
- Spiegelbollen: de versie met 5x5mm spiegeltjes kopen, zijn veel gaver (vind ik)
- Conventioneel: al veel beter in verhouding! Filters + filterkoffer niet vergeten  :Wink: 

Zo, wel weer genoeg bijgedragen: succes ermee!

----------


## Break the silence

Ook even mijn commentaar bij het lijstje




> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Showbar 4 + statief		4
> Showbar 6 + statief		4 in totaal 8 statieven is overbodig, 4 zal volstaan, omdat je ze bij grotere producties toch in een truss hangt
> Handtakels			2 eventueel 4 voor als je een carré wil takelen
> Dimmrack 12 x 10A		2
> Dimmrack 6 x 10A		4 Je hebt al T-barren voor 40 parren, dus blijven er, met het opgegeven aantal parren dat je wil, nog 16 over om op dimmers te hangen. waarom dan nog zoveel dimmers? Of ga je telkens je parren van bar verhangen? In dat geval: veel plezier. In het andere geval: ofwel meer parren, ofwel minder T-barren, ofwel minder dimmers. Het is goed dat je multifunctioneel wil zijn, maar met een berg dimmers zonder parren kan je niets doen
> Pearl 2004		        1
> LightDeskPro 136	        1
> ...



En het is al gezegd: vergeet geen bekabeling en bekisting. Dit kan een pak duurder uitvallen dan je eerst zou vermoeden.

BTW Als je ermee doorgaat: veel succes ermee

----------


## stekelvarke

hoe ga je je parren nu juist doen? Een aantal showbars met par 56 (300W MFL?), daarnaast gewone 6-bars met harting (par 64 1kW raylight? of eerder iets van NSP?) Ook moet je er rekening mee houden dat als je iets moet uitlichten dat je dit dan best met PC's of fresnel's doet og met parren maar den wel liefst WFL lampen. Over de sturing Pearl 2004 is een leuke sturing en ook pupulair in de verhuur, maar dit is de Jands/Flying Pig HOG 1000 ook. 
Dan je Dimmers, hier zou je ook een systeem in moeten zoeken, bv 1 dimmerrack van 24 kanalen (dus 2x12) dan 1 van 12 (2x6) en dan 2 dimmers van 6 kanalen. Deze hebben uiteraard stroom nodig en liefst krachtstroom.
Ik zou gaan voor 4 wind up statieven, deze ben je sneller kwijt dan je denkt, en dan ook 4 gewone statieven voor een showbar met parren.
Wat ook leuk is voor de verhuur zijn een paar kleine simpele effecten, bv. 2 100W moonflowertjes niets te duur of te breekbaar.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> Over de sturing Pearl 2004 is een leuke sturing en ook pupulair in de verhuur, maar dit is de Jands/Flying Pig HOG 1000 ook.



Populair in de verhuur, maar weinigen die er blijkbaar op een correcte manier mee kunnen werken. 
Afgelopen maand weer eens paar keer gebleken. Als je al niet weet hoe gewone simpele chase te proggen, please... hou dan je handen van dat ding af!

Het lijkt wel alsof het cool is om een hog te hebben op een fuif/event, maar om er dan nog iets uit te halen... hou maar!

----------


## stekelvarke

Zo erg moeilijk is proggen op een pearl niet, maar mij lijkt het als je een tafel in eigen bezit hebt of je doet je voor als operator van een bepaalde tafel dat je deze op zen minst moet kennen. En lukt dit niet met de manual bestaan er ook nog eens mensen voor die je tegen wat betaling de tafel wel zullen uitleggen.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> Zo erg moeilijk is proggen op een pearl niet, maar mij lijkt het als je een tafel in eigen bezit hebt of je doet je voor als operator van een bepaalde tafel dat je deze op zen minst moet kennen. En lukt dit niet met de manual bestaan er ook nog eens mensen voor die je tegen wat betaling de tafel wel zullen uitleggen.



Ging over de hog, maar dat even ter zijde  :Wink: 
Kan genoeg voorbeelden opnoemen van mensen die een hog willen, er beweren mee te kunnen werken en uiteindelijk... iemand anders moeten bellen. 
Het is niet zo dat als je in een gekraakte wyg-versie connected met hogPC paar rendertjes kan maken, dat dat ook wil zeggen dat je op hog kan werken... Zelfs een simpele parrenchase is voor velen al een probleem!

Mijn advies, ga voor een pearl. Mensen die op een juiste manier met een hog kunnen werken en er ook datgene uithalen op de manier waarop het bedoeld is, zijn blijkbaar zeldzamer dan je denkt!

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik zal zelf ook even een lijstje geven.
Dit is ongeveer wat er op mijn lijstje stond (nu aangevuld met de app. van nu) toen wij gingen uitbreiden.

Sturing :
1x Pearl 2004 (ja een tafel van 10.000 maar die moet je gewoon hebben !!) GOEDKOOP = DUURKOOP
1x MA 24/6 conventioneel tafel. (ook werledwijd geaccepteerd)
1x Lepricon 612 (voor de kleine dingetjes)

Licht Conventioneel :
16x Par 64 (MFL) long Fourbar + 4x meatrack t.b.v 4 stuks *16pole harting*
4x ACL set (2 barretjes) par 64 long + 1x meatrack t.b.v 4 stuks
8x Sunstrip + case
4x 4lite blinder + case
12x Profiel ETC zoom + 2x case t.b.v 6 stuks
8x 1 KWer + 2x meatrack t.b.v 4 stuks
12x Quartet + flightcase
24x Losse par 64
2x 24ch Dimmerrack + patch + Distributie 63A (neem goede geen showtech)alles H16
1x 12ch Dimmerrack + patch + distributie 32A(neem goede geen showtech)alles H16

Licht intelli :
8x Mac 250 Entour + 4x case t.b.v 2 stuks
4x Mac 250 Wash + 2x case t.b.v 2 stuks
2x Atommic strobo + case
8x Ledtube + case

Bekabeling :
Shuko 25/20/15/10/5/2.5 begin met 30 elk
Shuko blokken : alles 2.5m viervoudig 50 stuks
125A 1x 25m
63A 4x 25m / 6x 10m / 2x 5m
32A 10 25m / 10x 10m / 6x 5m
1x Verdeel 125A
1x Verdeel 63A
4x Verdeel 32A
H16 4x 30m / 8x 25m / 10x 15m / 10x 10m / 10x 5m
H16 BO (MUV blok) 8x
XLR 10/5/2.5 begin met 15 elk + 2x 50m op haspel
Diverse kracht verlopen + cee 220 naar shuko en andersom

Rigging:
(Electrotakels even vergeten is voor n beginnend bedrijf niet rendabel)
8x Handtakel 500kg + case per 2
4x VMB TE64
16x Manfrotto klein t.b.v 4 barren
4x Manfrotto groot t.b.v 1 kweres of klein trussje
12x 300 cm Prolyte H30V
12x 200 cm Prolyte H30V
8x 100cm Prolyte H30V
4x 3weg hoek Prolyte H30V
4x 2weg hoek Prolyte H30V
Steels 4/2/1.5/1/0.5 elk 10 + harpen
8x Beamclamp
Truss pennen en veren +/- 100x teveel
Dolly's t.b.v trussen

Overig :
10x Kabel kist 80*60
1x Bus met bak en laadklep (vrachtwagen is duur voor kleine transportjes !!!)
1x Flinke hanger voor achter je bus (als t wat groter moet)
Klimvest + touw en haken
6x helm
1x Toolcase
1x Laptop
1x *PAND*
1x Kantoorinrichting
1x PC met internet
1x website
1x goudengids
1x RMS of ander verhuur programma
1x telefoon
1x mobieltje
1x alarm voor je pand
Verzekeringen o.a Pand/ongeval/diefstal/bus/ongeval personeel/ect

Dit was het waar in nu even zo snel op kon komen.
Maar ga eerst een bedrijfsplan opzetten want je schrikt van prijzen en omkosten.

Succes

----------


## StevenGeerts

Thanks iedereen voor jullie tips. Ik heb vandaag niet echt de tijd om te reageren maar morgenavond ben ik terug. Wat die parren betreft wil ik flexibiliteit. Dwz, ik moet ze kunnen verhuren aan een DJ, direct gemonteerd op de showbar 4 of 6. Maar indien nodig wil ik ze ook apart in de truss hangen. Die 56's short zijn klein en handig voor een DJ om ze samen met een statief en showbar mee te nemen maar voor een beursstand kan je ze ook gebruiken. De grotere zou ik voorbehouden om in de trussen te hangen. Wat de lampen betreft zou ik een 50/30/20 verdeling tussen MFL/WFL/NFL gebruiken in de parren. De quatro's kunnen prima dienst doen als RGB floods en er kunnen een paar gewone Floods aan het assortiment worden toegevoegd. 4 a 6 profielspotten of Fresnels zijn inderdaad ook leuk om bvb te gebruiken op een toneel.

Robin, jouw lijstje vind ik zeer interessant, vooral wat de "niet licht" zaken betreft. Ik ga het zeker bestuderen. Juist effe wat tijd vinden....

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Kijk ook eens naar de par38, kan je dingen mee uitlichten, je kan ze makkelijk plat op de grond, recht omhoog schijnend zetten. Die van AED kan je ook doorlussen op de fixture zelf.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ziehier al een update van het groeiende lijstje die ik dankzij jullie steun opbouw. Zoals jullie merken heb ik me deze keer al iets meer verdiept in conventioneel licht.

Product	Aantal
Showbar 4 + statief	4
Showbar 6 + statief	4
Handtakels	2
Dimmrack 12 x 10A	2
Dimmrack 6 x 10A	4
Pearl 2004	1
LightDeskPro 136	1
ES-160	2
Windup's (200Kg)	4
Aircones	10
Spiegelbol 50cm (5x5mm)	4
Stroboscoop 1500W /1800W	2
ParCans56	20
ParCans56 short	16
ParCans64	20
Led Bollen	6
DMX tester	1
Dollies	2
Quatro's	3
Filterkoffer (150 filters)	1
Adapter 3p &gt; 5p	5
Adapter 5p &gt; 3p	5
Floodlight (4 x 0,5KW)	4
Sunstrip (20 x 35w)	4
Fresnel 1000W	4
Scanners 250W	5
Trusslight	4
Moonflower en soortgelijke eff	10
Zoomspot (Selecon)	1


Een filterkoffer werd toegevoegd met 150 filters (voor 56 parren geen overbodige luxe denk ik). Een mens wil toch niet bezig zijn om voortdurend gels te switchen in die dingen he.

Er zijn een paar DMX adaptertjes toegevoegd.

De floodlights. Daar verkies ik exemplaren met 4 keer 0,5 KW omdat er dan al eentje van die 4 mag begeven tijdens een voorstelling. Met 1 van 2000W die het begeeft is het meteen gedaan, daarom dus liever op veilig spelen.

Op jullie collectief aanraden zijn er ook een 4 tal Fresnels toegevoegd van 1KW (ideaal voor een toneeltje) + een 10 tal  goedkopere lichteffectjes waaronder ik de meest exotische namen zoals moonflower, spaceflowers, rootbeams etcversta (Deze vallen voor mij nog steeds onder conventioneel licht).

Ik heb ook een 5-tal DMX scanners toegevoegd die al de eerste stap zijn naar intelligent licht. Op deze categorie concentreer ik me later nog eens.

Een 4 tal trusslights (voor een carré) vind ik mooi voor een beursstand, louter decoratief.

De zoomspot dande firma Rosco heeft een apparaatje ontwikkeld (eigenlijk niet meer dan een koeling) waarin je een transparantje kan schuiven met een logo of foto die dan geprojecteerd wordt met de zommspot. Het transparantje kan je thuis zelf op de kleurenprinter maken en dankzij de koeling gaat die afhankelijk van sterkte van de lamp en de kleurintensiteit van de afbeelding 5 tot 50 uur mee. Dit is zeer handig bij bedrijfspresentaties die een logo geprojecteerd willen hebben. De transparant gaat lang genoeg mee voor de gemiddelde presentatie of beurs (en anders druk je die gewoon 2 of 3 keer af)  info www.rosco.com (Imagepro)

Ik kan niet anders dan ook wat rookmachines in het assortiment te voorzien.  Ik heb eerder op dit forum al eens gepost wat ik denk dat het verschil tussen een fogger en een hazer is en tot nog toe heeft niemand dit tegengesproken dus ik veronderstel dat ik het bij het rechte eind heb. Daarom denk ik dat 2 kleine foggers van 700W en 1 grote van 1500W moeten volstaan om te starten. De laatste zou eerder dienen voor klein live-concerten maar twijfel of ik dan niet beter een hazer neem van 1500W of meer ? Ik zou ze allemaal met DMX nemen vanwege de multi-inzetbaarheid. Wat denken jullie.

Voorts denk ik er ook aan om blacklights op te nemen maar weet niet goed of ik nu moet gaan voor de buislampversie of de beamversie en hoeveel er typisch nodig zijn voor een doorsnee applicatie (stel je hebt een zwart achtergrond doek met daarop fluoriderende sterren etc..).

Ik ben ook nog opzoek naar halogeenspotjes van 35 of 50W die met een decoratief armpje van pakweg 70cm bovenop een presentatiepaneel bevestigd worden om aldus een poster, kaart, foto of schilderij te verlichten. Iemand een idee over een merk of type van die armpjes ? Een 12V versie heeft een mooiere kleurtemperatuur vanwege de hogere stroom door de gloeidraad

Andere categoriën zoals truss, bekabeling en intelli light etc.bekijk ik binnenkort.
Ook de aansturing komt nog aan bod. 

 Eens de lijst definitiever wordt zou ik graag eens discussiëren over merken en types.
Wat de opslag van al dit betreft.jullie hebben een punt. Ik beschik over een vrij grote, onderkelderde nieuwbouwwoning (met alarm + duitse herdershond). Het stockeren van licht , kabels en accessoires kan dus thuis. De bestaande brandverzekeri

----------


## niesten

> citaate bestaande brandverzekering/diefstalverzekering moet uiteraard aangepast worden naar de waarde van de inboedel.



Ik weet niet hoe dit in Belgie zit, maar dat kan in Nederland dus NIET! Je particuliere verzekering zal bedrijfsmiddelen NIET verzekeren. Hiervoor zul je dus een apparte verzekering moeten afsluiten (of onderbrengen bij IT-bedrijf dat je al hebt).





> citaat:Aangezien ik toch een licht vrachtwagentje (2de hands) met een bak van 4m x2m x2m zou aanschaffen (type Mitsubushi Canter), kunnen die trussen en mn ladder van 12m (jawel, die zijn we niet vergeten) waarschijnlijk daarin blijven zitten.



Transport is bij de meeste verzekeringen niet mee verzekerd (of het wordt wel een erg dure grap...). Als alles (bijna) permanent in de vrachtwagen blijft liggen, kan ik me voorstellen, dat de verzekering dit als permanet transport ziet en dus ook als zodanig verzekerd zal moeten worden.
Daarnaast lijkt me dat niet echt handig. Waarheen met de trussen als ze voor een bepaalde klus niet nodig hebt (maar wel de laadruimte in je vrachtwagen)?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik heb geen venootschap, werk onder statuut van eenmanszaak. 25% van de woning is voor proffesioneel. Daarvoor heb ik reeds een "business omni risk" verzekering. Da's dus geen probleem. Opslag van Truss is nog niet opgelost maar ik zoek verder. Misschien kan ons aanstaande tuinhok van 9m x 3m al enig soelaas brengen...

----------


## Den dinge

of ergens een garagebox huren das ook een goed idee (zolang ge ze ma ni in den tuin zet  :Smile: )

----------


## tuurKE

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Ik kan niet anders dan ook wat rookmachines in het assortiment te voorzien.  Ik heb eerder op dit forum al eens gepost wat ik denk dat het verschil tussen een fogger en een hazer is en tot nog toe heeft niemand dit tegengesproken dus ik veronderstel dat ik het bij het rechte eind heb. Daarom denk ik dat 2 kleine foggers van 700W en 1 grote van 1500W moeten volstaan om te starten. De laatste zou eerder dienen voor klein live-concerten maar twijfel of ik dan niet beter een hazer neem van 1500W of meer ? Ik zou ze allemaal met DMX nemen vanwege de multi-inzetbaarheid. Wat denken jullie.



Je opmerking over rook/hazer was inderdaad juist. Daarom is het ook aan te raden bij live, als de artiest het goed vindt, een hazer te gebruiken. Met een rookmachine krijg je een dikke wolk rook, die zich langzaam verdeeld. Ik denk dat het voor een artiest niet echt leuk is om eventjes in zo,n plotse mistbank te staan. Met een Hazer heb je rook die niet echt opvalt, maar waar je lichtstralen toch nog mooi zichtbaar in zijn. Het fijnste is om ze natuurlijk alletwee te hebben, zowel een rookmachine als een hazer. Soms zie je ook dat met een fogger met regelbaar debiet bij een vetilator plaatst, dit heeft ongeveer hetzelfde effect als een hazer. Alleen ruikt de rook uit een fogger sterker dan deze uit een hazer.






> citaat:Voorts denk ik er ook aan om blacklights op te nemen maar weet niet goed of ik nu moet gaan voor de buislampversie of de beamversie en hoeveel er typisch nodig zijn voor een doorsnee applicatie (stel je hebt een zwart achtergrond doek met daarop fluoriderende sterren etc..).



Hier kan je beter voor de buislampversie gaan, hebben een betere spreiding en zijn niet zo fragile. Als voor een beamversie met een 125W of 400W ontladingslamp gaat leg dan maar genoeg reservelampem op voorraad. Deze lampem durven nogal eens sneuvelen tijdens het transport, zelfs in een stevige kist.


Dat is alleszins wat ik ervan denk. mijn concullega's denker er misschiens anders over.

Voor de rest ziet het er allemaal al redelijk goed uit.

Greetz Tuur

----------


## stekelvarke

Je set ziet er voorlopig niet slecht uit, Die rosco Imagepro is zeer bruikbaar aangezien het de bedoeling is om op beurzen enz. te gaan staan. Indien je echt richt op beurzen is het goed om een hoopje decoratief licht te hebben, dit lijkt ook inorde, voor die scans zou ik voor 6 gaan ipv 5 (is gewoon symmetrisch).

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hoi alweer. Ik heb me wat verdiept in bekabeling en het lijstje verder aangevuld. Ik start niet zo extreem als Robins lijstje qua kwantiteit. Het is nog niet de bedoeling om een volledige professionele show van 200KW te verzorgen. Ik heb gewoon gepoogd om van alles wat te hebben waarmee toch al een groot deel van de noden kan gedekt worden. Geef nu wel toe, het is niet meteen het meest sexy onderwerp maar we moeten er door.

Wat de XLRs betreft zit ik toch wel met een vraag. De standaard is blijkbaar 2,5mm² maar ik kan niet geloven dat een DMX signaal groter dan 10A op 10V kan zijn en bijgevolg moet 1,5mm² volstaan. Ik veronderstel dat men gewoon voor dikkere kabels gaat vanwege de robuustheid (of vergis ik me ?). Ik heb voorlopig 2,5mm genoteerd maar heb toch twijfels. Uiteraard gaan we voor 5pole al denk ik hier dat er 2 aan 2 polen gewoon hetzelfde signaal dragen (leid ik af door de simpliciteit van de adapterstukken).

Wat onze geluidsman altijd doet is ipv de XLRs op te rollen en in een kabelkist te gooien, verbindt hij deze gewoon in serie aan elkaar (maar wel per identieke lengte) en rolt ze op een haspel. Heel simpel, netjes EN eenvoudig. Misschien een tip voor andere newbies

Om te starten zal 1 verdeler van 3x63A en 2 van 3x32A wel volstaan. Deze kunnen rechtstreeks naar de dimmers maar ik voorzie ook een 8-tal CEE-Splitters die de 3-fazige uitgangen van deze verders kunnen omzetten naar 6 schukos. Een voordeel dat ik hebik heb de electriciteit in onze woning volledig zelf bekabeld en heb van meet af aan een 3 fazige circuit. Ok t is maar 3x25A maar heb zwaar genoeg gekableerd om naar 32A te upgraden indien nodig. Het leuke is dat ik thuis rustig kan experimenteren met de 3fazige toestellen (dont worry, I have a degree in it !!!) 

De H16 kabels lijken me inderdaad aangewezen om een truss in te jagen en ik voorzie dan ook dat de 6-bars hierop kunnen worden aangesloten. Tevens worden hiervoor breakout boxes met telkens 6 Schukos voorzien. Waarom 6ik zit met 12 en 6 kanaals dimmers remember !! De 12 kanaals dimmers zijn voorzien van 2 H16 connectoren. Deze vergen dan wel 2 kabels maar voor mijn startersconfiguratie moeten de opgegeven aantallen voldoen. De showbars-4 hou ik liever conventioneel voor de kleinere applicaties. (Zoals CyberNBD al aanraadde).

Opmerkingen van de vorige keer:

De blacklights zijn dan meteen buisversie geworden, 6 van 36W (120cm) zullen wel voldoen.
De 2 Foggers en Hazer zijn toegevoegd.

Zoals steeds zijn jullie opmerkingen welkom. Ik kan alvast zeggen dat ik op een paar dagen een pak theorie heb opgedaan dankzij dit forum omdat jullie me gewoon verplichten bepaalde zaken uit te zoeken. Thanks for that !

Nog een vraag, als je al over 36 PAR56 van 300W beschikt, en je hebt ook 20 PAR64's. Hoe verdeel ik deze laatste in 500W en 1000W. 10 van elk of zijn de 500W gewoon overbodig als er al zoveel 300W-ers beschikbaar zijn ?

De huidige lijst :

Adapter 3p &gt; 5p	Accesoires	5
Adapter 5p &gt; 3p	Accesoires	5
DMX tester	Accesoires	1
Dollies	Accesoires	2
3x32A (4mm²) 10m	Bekabeling	10
3x32A (4mm²) 25m	Bekabeling	4
3x63A (10mm²) 10m	Bekabeling	3
3x63A (10mm²) 25m	Bekabeling	1
Breakoutboxes H16-&gt; 6Schuko	Bekabeling	8
CEE Splitter 3 x 16A -&gt; 6schuko	Bekabeling	4
H16 10m	Bekabeling	8
H16 15m	Bekabeling	8
H16 25m	Bekabeling	4
H16 5m	Bekabeling	8
Schuko 10m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	15
Schuko 15m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	10
Schuko 2,5m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	15
Schuko 25m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	10
Schuko 5m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	15
ShukoBlokjes (4voudig)	Bekabeling	30
Verdeel 32A	Bekabeling	2
Verdeel 63A	Bekabeling	1
XLR 10m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	15
XLR 50m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	1
XLR 5m (2,5mm²)	Bekabeling	15
Blacklight Tube 36W (120cm)	Conventioneel Licht	6
Filterkoffer (150 filters)	Conventioneel Licht	1
Floodlight (4 x 0,5KW)	Conventioneel Licht	4
Fresnel 1000W	Conventioneel Licht	4
Moonflower en soortgelijke eff	Conventioneel Licht	10
ParCans56	Conventioneel Licht	20
ParCans56 short	Conventioneel Licht	16
ParCans64	Conventioneel Licht	20
Quatro

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Wat de XLRs betreft zit ik toch wel met een vraag. De standaard is blijkbaar 2,5mm² maar ik kan niet geloven dat een DMX signaal groter dan 10A op 10V kan zijn en bijgevolg moet 1,5mm² volstaan. Ik veronderstel dat men gewoon voor dikkere kabels gaat vanwege de robuustheid (of vergis ik me ?). Ik heb voorlopig 2,5mm genoteerd maar heb toch twijfels. Uiteraard gaan we voor 5pole al denk ik hier dat er 2 aan 2 polen gewoon hetzelfde signaal dragen (leid ik af door de simpliciteit van de adapterstukken).



Hier kan ik je even niet volgen. Dmx kabels moeten signaal vervoeren en geen grote vermogens. Eerst en vooral moet je ook signaalkabel gebruiken. Dit kan standaard microfoonkabel zijn, maar ook speciale datakabel met een impedantie van 110 ohm. Dus laat je idee van 2,5mm² maar waaien, of gebruik dat maar voor shuko kabels :Big Grin: .

Overigens raad ik je niet aan om voor dmx een 5 polige xlr connector te gebruiken. Oorpsronkelijk was het wel de bedoeling dat dmx allemaal naar de 5polige standaard ging, maar dit is uiteindelijk niet gebeurd, vandaar dat je nu overal 3polige xlr voor dmx tegenkomt.
Dus je kan gerust 3 polige xlr gebruiken.

Gebruik dan ook even fatsoenlijke connectoren en kabel. Dat is dus zeker neutrik en tasker of iets dergelijks.

Voor de rest wens ik je veel succes met de verdere uitbouw van je lijst en zeker van je toekomstig bedrijfje. Maar laat het ook duidelijk zijn dat je sowieso een risico neemt met zo een grote investering....

mvg
ronny

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hoi Ronny, dat van die 2,5mm voor DMX vond ik inderdaad ook niet kloppen, vandaar dat ik het op het forum nog eens wou checken. Bedankt voor de verduidelijking.

Wat 4 of 5 polig betreft. Blijkbaar heeft iedereen zijn voorkeuren. Ik heb elders in de discussie al gelezen dat me voor 5-polig opteert. Ik weet intussen ook dat de kleinere merken en toepassingen op 3P zitten. Dus ik laat het nog even in het midden en zoek nog wat meer referenties.

Iedereen heeft het steeds over het risico. Laat ik het nog een keer duidelijk stellen...ik kan over een bepaald bedrag beschikken die ik niet nodig heb voor m'n dagelijks leven. Sommigen gaan dit soort extra budget beleggen op de beurs, ik verkies om er een nieuwe zaak mee op te starten, in een branche die ik als hobby beschouw. Is dit dan risicokapitaal : JA maar da's bij elke belegging en opstart van een zaak. Echter, als blijkt uit m'n finacnieel plan dat het echt niet haalbaar is, dan doe ik het niet. Maar we zijn zover nog niet. Eerst de materiaallijst, dan de merken, types en prijzen. Als de totale som van alle offertes binnen de mogelijkheden van het startkapitaal liggen, zal ik nagaan wat de markt mogelijkheden zijn. Als ik het eerste jaar 10 betaalde opdrachten zou kunnen binnenhalen (en een paar try-outs) ga ik ervoor. 

Onze liveband speelt 15 tot 20 keer per jaar dus daar heb ik experimenteerplatform (try-out) genoeg. Mijn neef is afgestudeerd als lichttechnicus dus die kan de knopjes wel bedienen.

----------


## CyberNBD

Wat de indeling van de parren betreft:

300W par 56 geeft een pak minder licht dan raylight 500W, lijkt me daarom zeker niet overbodig om 500watt parren te nemen, dan wel par64.

Wat ik zou doen (En zoals ik het ook heb):
 * 4x Showbar par 56 300W MFL (klein en verbruikt niet te veel): ideaal voor discobar setjes, eventueel shortpars zoals je zelf al aangaf
 * Een aantal Showbar par 64 raylight 500W: voor de middelmaat opdrachten en gezien de lichtopbrengst van 500W Ray ook in te zetten voor grote opdrachten evt in combi met de sixbarren.
 * Een aantal Sixbarren op Harting (Neem er op 8 uitgangen ivm stroomvoorziening, hierover later meer)  Deze uitrusten met par 64,  1000W VNSP, geeft erg mooie strakke stralen bij grote shows. 
In bovenstaand opzicht zou ik dus voor meer par 64 gaan in je lijst, en minder par 56.

Over de rookmachines/hazers:
Verhaal van je klopte, haze is zeer dunne rook, meer mist, puur voor de zichtbaarheid van de lichtstralen.  Hier kan ook rook voor gebruikt worden, maar bij voorstellingen etc kan dichte rook soms niet gewenst zijn, dan is zo'n hazer ideaal.
Indeling:
 *Hazer van beetje leuk kaliber (bijv JEM 24/6)
 *1x rookmachientje 750W voor de kleine discobar setjes
 *1 of 2x dikke rookmachine (JEM Pro 2000 of JEM ZR33)  Deze zou ik er zeker wel bijdoen, bij de grote shows heb je namelijk totaal niks aan die 750W rookmachientjes, een 1500watter kan je wel nog altijd inzetten bij een kleiner showtje.

Dan nog een verhaaltje over de harting bekabeling:
Deze kan je ook gebruiken voor stroomvoorziening, bij grote shows intelligent licht etc via de harting kabels van je sixbarren:  hiervoor gebruik je kanalen 7 en 8 (vandaar de 8 outputs eerder in mijn verhaal)  Spreekt voor zich dat je dan ook in je dimmerracks die kanalen moet verbinden en afzekeren op vaste spanning.  Dat ik ook een reden waarom ik de break outs ook 8-kanaals zou doen.
Verder zou je nog kunnen overwegen om een aantal 32A verdelers te voorzien van een harting output, hierop sluit je dan de 6 groepen van je verdeler aan (kanalen 1-6).  Op die manier kan je heel makkelijk extra stroomvoorziening je truss in brengen zonder al die losse kabels.  Ook practisch bij kleine shows: 1 harting vaste spanning naar boven met break out in de truss, dmx lijntje erbij en je kan je show draaien.

Oja:  Over de scans: 4 stuks doen in plaats van 5, dit soort dingen worden meestal in veelvouden van 2 gebruikt/verhuurd.

Verder nog een tip:  Hou zeker nog een bepaald budget als reserve om te kunnen inspelen op de vraag van je klanten!!  Je kan nu een prima basispakket samenstellen maar je zal pas later, als je een tijdje bezigbent kunnen zien wat het beste verhuurt, of wat je tekortkomt, hier kan je dan handig op inspelen, dat zijn de beste investeringen!

----------


## StevenGeerts

Om m'n replies niet te lang te maken publiceer ik de wijzigen van het lijstje voortaan via onze website www.tsq.be . Op de pagina "Links" vinden jullie onderaan een hyperlink naar de materiaallijst. Gewijzigde items staan in groen....veel duidelijker ! 

*Parren :* de 16 x PAR56 300W (MFL) short zijn gebleven voor de 4 x showbar4 setjes. Ik voorzie echter 24 x PAR64 van 500W. Deze moeten een 4 x showbar6 dekken.(wat bedoel je met raylight :WFL, MFL, NSP of VNSP ?).  Daarnaast heb ik nog 4 sixbars H16 toegevoegd en 24 x PAR64 van 1000W VNSP.

*Foggers:* werden aangepast zoals je adviseerde  :Smile: 

Het verhaal van de H16's is me slechts gedeeltelijk duidelijk. Ik snap wel dat je met een H16 naast 6 gedimde kanalen nog 2 kanalen over hebt om stroom te voorzien in de truss. Dat die dan op de dimmracks moeten afgezekerd worden is ook duidelijk. Ik ga hier van de veronderstelling uit dat ik dan "installer" versies van de dimmracks moet aanschaffen.

Stel dan dat de H16 boven in een sixbar gaat en de H16 output hiervan op een breakoutbox komt....dan heeft het toch geen zin om er eentje te nemen om de H16 in 8 kanalen te "breken", er zijn er immers maar 2 met permanente stroom. Of bedoel je dat de breakoutbox intern moet worden herkabeld zodat de 6 gedimde kanalen worden afgekoppeld op de H16 en 2 stroom kanalen over 2 x 4 schuko's komen te staan [?]

Wat de 32A verdelers met H16 uitgangen betreft...lijkt me inderdaad zeer handig. Ik voeg er dus eentje toe aan de lijst [} :Smile: ] 1 zal wel volstaan voor een starter....

Alweer eens bedankt voor jullie kritische opmerking. De DMX vraag 3P of 5P blijft nog steeds geldig - Welke is het meest gebruikt[?]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> 
> Stel dan dat de H16 boven in een sixbar gaat en de H16 output hiervan op een breakoutbox komt....dan heeft het toch geen zin om er eentje te nemen om de H16 in 8 kanalen te "breken", er zijn er immers maar 2 met permanente stroom. Of bedoel je dat de breakoutbox intern moet worden herkabeld zodat de 6 gedimde kanalen worden afgekoppeld op de H16 en 2 stroom kanalen over 2 x 4 schuko's komen te staan [?]



Het idee is dat je naast de 16p harting kabels voor je sixbarren ook nog een kabel vanuit je stroomverdeler kunt trekken. Een breakoutbox op de andere kant zorgt er dan voor dat je 6 220 groepen via die kabel kunt sturen, dus 6x16A bovenin je truss hebt om bijvoorbeeld inteligent, rook, strobo's of wat dan ook van stroom te voorzien. 

Wanneer je op je 6-bars ook 2 groepen 220 uit patched heb je het vaak niet nodig, maar wanneer je nu eens een hoop van je showbars in een trussje hangt kun je die voeden met 6x16A uit 1 harting kabel, ipv. 6 verschillende shucko's naar boven te trekken.

Overigens kun je op deze manier natuurlijk ook 8 groepen sturen, maar dan wordt je verdeling over R-S-T wat moeilijk om netjes te houden. Daarom heeft 6 (2x3) groepen vaak de voorkeur.

DMX: in profi wereld is 5-pens standaard, in hobby/semi-profi wereld is het vaker 3 pens. Dit vooral omdat goedkopere apparatuur als showtec vaak in 3p is uitgevoerd. Daarbij gebruik je van 5p er toch maar 3 effectief, tenzij je hele grote dingen gaat doen (en zelfs dan is 2 universes over 1 lijn niet erg handig). Dus kijk even hoe je apparatuur uitgerust gaat zijn, en koop sowieso wat adapters 3-&gt;5 en 5-&gt;3.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> DMX: in profi wereld is 5-pens standaard, in hobby/semi-profi wereld is het vaker 3 pens. Dit vooral omdat goedkopere apparatuur als showtec vaak in 3p is uitgevoerd. Daarbij gebruik je van 5p er toch maar 3 effectief, tenzij je hele grote dingen gaat doen (en zelfs dan is 2 universes over 1 lijn niet erg handig). Dus kijk even hoe je apparatuur uitgerust gaat zijn, en koop sowieso wat adapters 3-&gt;5 en 5-&gt;3.



Je verhaal klopt idd in de theorie. (buiten het stukje 2 universes over 1 kabel...maar dat is een ander verhaal)En eigenlijk zouden we het ook zo in de praktijk moeten toepassen.
5p is idd de voorgeschreven norm en dient dus eigenlijk ook gevolgd te worden. Echter in de praktijk blijkt dat je met een verloopje van 5pM naar 3pF al toekomt.
Desks hebben nl dikwijls een 5p uitgang maar de fixtures hebben allemaal een 3p aansluiting naast de eventuele 5p aansluiting.
Ik kan niet veel fixtures opnoemen die enkel de 5p aansluiting aan boord hebben (zo al niet de budgetmerken die allemaal 3p hebben, VL en HES heeft naast de 5p een 3p aansluiting, op enkele uitzonderingen na)

het 5pM -&gt; 3pF verloopje (1 per univers) doet dus al wonderen.
Van de 3pM -&gt; 5pF verloopjes zou ik er niet direct voorzien voor jou toepassingen.

----------


## elmer

wat ik wel zou voorzien zijn wat XLR MA-Ma koppelstukjes voor als een of andere dombo je DMX verkeerd legt.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Enne....even een tip die wat afwijkt...zorg dat je een klein discosetje hebt, niet veel nodig, maar gewoon twee kastjes, evt. subje, cd-spelertje, tafeltje en wat micro's..mag allemaal budget zijn. Je zult zien dat dit zeker een keer of vier per jaar weg is omdag leken klank en licht niet altijd weten te scheiden...dat jij en extraatje kan leveren is dan mooi en chte concurrentie met klankbedrijven is het niet als je zo ook andersom werkt..ken geen een geluidsboer in het middensegment die niet een paar parrenbalken heeft...

----------


## stekelvarke

Koppelstukjes zijn inderdaad erg handig en kunnen je veel leed besparen. Voor jouw toepassing lijkt 3pole mij voldoende(met verloopjes).
De shucco kabels zou ik ook 2.5mm doen dan kan je je 16A kringen steeds maximaal belasten en dan hoef je geen rekening te houden met de kabeldoorsnede, dit moet wel als je 1.5mm zou nemen.
Voor op beurs standen is het vaak ook mooi om enkele losse zilver par 56 short in de truss te hangen. Dit is mooier als een hele 4 of 6 bar.Voor de rest ziet je parrenverhaal er zeer goed uit.
Om die effectjes aan te sturen is het handig om een schakelpakje met 8 of 10 schakelaartjes of een DMX switchpack aan te schaffen. 
Een backdrop is ook steeds handig voor jouw doelgroep.
Verder zie ik ook geen truss meer staan, maar het lijkt me het beste om dit appart te behandelen. Ook het rookmachine en scan verhaal kan nog uitgediept worden.

----------


## StevenGeerts

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> ...

----------


## CyberNBD

Stel jij knoopt een hoop profielspots en 1/2kwers in je truss, die prik je in op een break out =&gt; dan heb je geen sixbar met 8 outputs.  Als je dan alsnog wat vaste spanning nodighebt heb je dus een probleem.  Als je een break-out box met 8 uitgangen hebt kan je de eerste 6 gebruiken voor de dimkanalen van je spots, en heb je ook nog 2 lijnen vaste spanning die je kan gebruiken voor diverse dingen.  Vooral bij opdrachten met veel losse spots/parren etc en wat intelligent ertussen kan dat dus van pas komen.

----------


## Break the silence

Qua bekabeling zie ik enkel kabels vanaf 5m...
Wat xlr en 220V stroomkabel betreft zou ik ook een boel kabeltjes van 1m en 3m voorzien.

Het zal maar al te vaak voorvallen dat je net een halve meter te kort komt waar je dan gelijk een kabel van 5m moet tussen zetten ...

----------


## StevenGeerts

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> 
> Enne....even een tip die wat afwijkt...zorg dat je een klein discosetje hebt, niet veel nodig, maar gewoon twee kastjes, evt. subje, cd-spelertje, tafeltje en wat micro's..mag allemaal budget zijn. Je zult zien dat dit zeker een keer of vier per jaar weg is omdag leken klank en licht niet altijd weten te scheiden...dat jij en extraatje kan leveren is dan mooi en chte concurrentie met klankbedrijven is het niet als je zo ook andersom werkt..ken geen een geluidsboer in het middensegment die niet een paar parrenbalken heeft...
> 
> Omdat ik al jaren in een liveband speel en tevens verschillende instrumenten zelf kan bespelen....heb ik eigenlijk al heel wat van die spullen...bvb een versterker van 1000W, 4 kastjes van 300W, een stuk of 6 zangmicrofoons + drum microfoons, equ, voiceprocessor, statieven, 4 56Parren, een lightdeskpro tafeltje, een 4 kanaals dimmpack + een 4 kanaals switchpak, een hele resem XLR en jacks....daarnaast heb ik ook alle instrumenten die een elektroband nodig heeft zoals keyboard, el. guitaar en bassguit. + versterkers (+ specifieke geluidskasten) alsook de effecten voor die instrumenten. Voor DJ's kan ik inderdaad nog een paar dingetjes gebruiken.
> 
> Ik reageer later op alle andere opmerkingen want heb nu nog wat andere dingetjes te doen. Wat de truss betreft...dat wordt inderdaad apart behandeld en toegevoegd

----------


## Orbis

Stagelight doet de helmut lotti tour intussen al een hele tijd niet meer hoor, de rest van je omschrijving klopte wél  :Smile:

----------


## StevenGeerts

De materiaallijst is alweer een beetje aangepast. Hij staat nog steeds op http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

De tips van de 1 en 3m kabels zijn in acht genomen, een volgspot van 2KW werd ook toegevoegd. Voorts een 4 spotgoekope slingers van 20m met gekleurde peertjes (altijd handig voor een kermis of feesttent). De breakouts van 8 zijn er ook bij deze keer want ik snap nu de volledige achtergrond en het lijkt me inderdaad niet dom om ze te hebben.

Gisteravond gespeeld met de band op een (duur) privéfeestje in de Barrier te Houthalen. Bij het binnenkomen kreeg ik een eerste teken....6 pars64 stonden er in de gang. Maar dan in de zaal...als standaard uitrusting (van de uitbater) stond daar een DJ set. Errond een Prolyte30 truss van 4m breed en 3 hoog. Bovenop de truss, 4 Mac's 250Entour. Onderaan de truss een 4 tal Ledspots met barndoors. Die Mac's beschouw ik niet als toeval. Ze kwamen eerder al ter sprake in deze thread. Ik heb er nu 6 toegevoegd aan m'n lijst + nog 4 wash versies. Ik veronderstel dat sammen met de 6 eerder vermelde scanners, dit qua intilligent licht al zal volstaan.

De LED discussie zou ik nu wel eens willen starten. Ik ben zelf drummer en denk dat je met een paar led (nearfield), het drumstel prima kan uitlichten met prachtige kleuren, zonder de temperatuur rond de kit op te drijven tot 50°C. Da's nl. niet zo leuk voor de drummer.

Ik denk om bij aanvang een 3 tal led producten op te nemen. Een paar LEDpars, LedTubes en Pixelwashes. Graag jullie idee over aantallen. Ik had gedacht aan 6Ledpars, 20 tubes en 4 washes...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> Je verhaal klopt idd in de theorie. (buiten het stukje 2 universes over 1 kabel...maar dat is een ander verhaal)En eigenlijk zouden we het ook zo in de praktijk moeten toepassen.
> 5p is idd de voorgeschreven norm en dient dus eigenlijk ook gevolgd te worden. Echter in de praktijk blijkt dat je met een verloopje van 5pM naar 3pF al toekomt.



Het 2 universes verhaal is niet helemaal waar, maar de apparaten die pen  4 en 5 daadwerkelijk gebruiken voor feedback (waar ze voor bedoeld zijn) komen in dit verhaal toch niet voor. Dan kun je er voor kiezen om 2 universes over 1 kabel te sturen, zodat je multi kanalen uitspaart. Dat was wat ik bedoelde (lichtelijk off topic)

----------


## stekelvarke

Die slinger met gloeilampjes is zeker niet slecht en zeer bruikbaar in veel gevallen.
Het toevoegen van wash en spot movingheads is helemaal niet slecht. Ook al enig idee welke scans je gaat nemen?

Nuja over LED, de tubes zijn ook handig om als decoratie te gebruiken. Maar ze kunnen ook perfect ingezet worden bij fuiven enz.
LED parren, om de drum in een kleurtje te zetten zijn deze zeer leuk maar echt uitlichten zal er nog niet bijzitten vrees ik, altans niet met de goedkopere verties. Maar deze zijn ook wel bruikbaar als truss verlichting.
De LED washes, deze zien er ook niet slecht uit om een object of podium in kleur te zetten.

----------


## driesmees

Ik zie nog geen truss staan in je lijstje, ben je die vergeten?
Ook zou ik de krachtstroomkabels wat dikker maken,
door een 4mm² mag je maar 25A trekken, ik zou eerder 6mm² nemen, daar mag 40 door (en zit je dus veilig boven de 32)
Voor je 63A kabels, zou ik 16mm² nemen, hetzelfde verhaal als bij 4mm²...

----------


## StevenGeerts

scanners merken en types....nog geen idee. Ik raadpleeg eerst nog wat referenties, vergelijkende tests en jullie op dit forum uiteraard.

Bij de stroomkabels is het zo dat een dikkere draadsectie altijd beter is. Echter, de opgegeven referenties zijn standaarden met keurmerk dus die moeten voldoen. Het verhaal moet echter nog vollediger...om precies de sectie te kennen van de ideale kabel moet je weten hoe lang je kabel is, wat de resistiviteit per m van die kabel is (de kwaliteit koper speelt hier een grote rol) en wat de maximum toelaatbare spanningsdrop mag zijn bij volbelasting om nog aanvaardbaar te zijn. Zo zal een drop van 240V naar 230V geen enkele invloed hebben op de prestaties van de eindgebruiker (ok je verliest 40W licht op een PAR van 1000W maar da's verwaarloosbaar, je lamp gaat ietsje langer mee). Een moving head van 250W zal er geen last van hebben (verlies slechts 10W). En da's alleen als de zaak vol belast is. Ik zou het sowieso fout vinden om een opstelling te maken die dat soort kabels op vollast moet benutten. Dan trek ik er wel een 2de kabel naast. Ik raadpleeg nog wel eens een paar andere producenten van kabels en zal er ook de formules nog eens bijsleuren....Als ik echt wil muggenziften....wist je dat een bocht in een kabel leggen ook al een invloed heeft op de resisitiviteit. Verwaarloosbaar maar 't is wel zo.

Truss komt deze week zeker aan bod. Ik heb al wat leveranciers gesproken en catalogi bekeken van o.a. Showtec(Pro-30), Polyphonic (system 30 en 40), Interal T.C. Protruss 40 en of course Prolyte (verschillende 30 systemen). Voorlopig gaat qua belasting mijn voorkeur uit naar de formaten 30/3 of 40/2. Waarom....deze zijn beiden geschikt tot middelgrote applicaties. De 30 geniet mijn voorkeur omdat die niet zo log zijn en bovendien veel estetischer voor bvb kleinere beursconstructies. Door ze 3mm dik te nemen kan je ze toch voldoende belasten met moving heads voor kleine optredens. Echter, bij doorgroeien is het beter de 40 versie te kiezen vermoed ik. Ik ben er dus nog niet uit....

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Truss komt deze week zeker aan bod. Ik heb al wat leveranciers gesproken en catalogi bekeken van o.a. Showtec(Pro-30), Polyphonic (system 30 en 40), Interal T.C. Protruss 40 en of course Prolyte (verschillende 30 systemen). Voorlopig gaat qua belasting mijn voorkeur uit naar de formaten 30/3 of 40/2. Waarom....deze zijn beiden geschikt tot middelgrote applicaties. De 30 geniet mijn voorkeur omdat die niet zo log zijn en bovendien veel estetischer voor bvb kleinere beursconstructies. Door ze 3mm dik te nemen kan je ze toch voldoende belasten met moving heads voor kleine optredens. Echter, bij doorgroeien is het beter de 40 versie te kiezen vermoed ik. Ik ben er dus nog niet uit....



Vierkant of driehoek? 30-30 vertie of 40-40 is zeker geen slechte keus.

----------


## Watt Xtra

truss keuze zou ik ook laten bepalen door wat er in de buurt makkelijk bij te huren is. Hier zou je dan gemakkelijk bij kunnen huren voor grotere klussen. En zij zouden ook naar jou kunnen komen wanneer zij te weinig hebben

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik zou de scan's schrappen en er dan nog 2 of 4 mac-jes bij kopen.
Scan's raken langzaam aan toch wat minder in trek en je kan beter (is voor jezelf ook makkelijker) gewoon veel van hetzelfde hebben.
Probeer zoveel mogelijk het zelfde spul tekopen. Je kan dan 1 grote set maken (zonder dat er van alles doorelkaar hangt) en ook diverse kleintjes.

Teven zou ik je dimmerracks wel uitvoeren met een patch. Vergis je ook niet in deze prijs want dimmerrackjes zijn duur.
Momenteel hebben wij onze dimmerracks als volgt :
63A in / 32a gezekerd uit / 2x 25a voor de dimmers/6x 16a aux
12 ch dimmer (2x6) en 6x 16A vaste spanning op de patch.
Achterop zitten 6 harting 16 patchbaar en 6 schuko uitgangen patchbaar. Vooral dat laatste is een uitkomst. Als je nu op het podium een los ACL setje oid hebt staan kan je gewoon een enkele shuko naar je dimmer neer leggen en hoef je geen appart breakout blok te pakken.

Die ledtubes zou ik zowiso gewoon doen! wij hebben er nu 4 maar dat gaat zeer snel uitgebreid worden , alleen maar goede reacties van opdracht gevers. Led parren ect is leuk maar ik vind het momenteel nog net niet...

M.V.G

----------


## Upgrading your system

met het verhaal dat scan's uit de mode zijn ben ik het toch niet eens,

en ik zal je uit proberen te leggen waarom.

het gaat hier maar heel gedeeltelijk om losse verhuur, verder zijn het allemaal samengestelde installaties. hierin maakt het materiaal niets uit, het gaat puur om het eindresultaat. ik heb eens een optreden van een band meegemaakt die geheel uitgelicht is met gekleurde tl.balken en een volgspot. je zou zeggen, wat met je ermee, maar het werkte dus uitstekend. het is dus geheel afhankelijk van de opperator en ontwerper welk materiaal wel en niet bruikbaar is, en dit heeft niets met mode te maken.

daarbij is een scan minder storingsgevoelig omdat er minder delen bewegen en geen glijcontacten nodig zijn. 

en soms heb je domweg de hoogte niet om kopjes op te hangen, en dan ben je maar wat blij met een scan.

Tip voor de aanschaf van de scan.

ik zou heel erg rekening houden met de lamp van je Heads, als hier een MSD 250lamp inzit, zou ik een scan aanschaffen met een vergelijkbare lamp erin. op deze manier voorkom je dat een van de twee wegvallen in een show. en als dit de bedoelling is kan je altijd 1 van de twee dimmen.

truss: ik zou gaan voor 30 boxtruss, je zal zien dat je op een gegeven moment toch hierop uit gaat komen als je uitbereidt. 30 is ook nog te vervoeren, dat wordt met 40 al moeilijker.
bovendien is dit ook makkelijk verkrijgbaar.

en nog een heilige tip.. gooi die showtec catalogus in de haard, profi gezien hebben die echt niet veel soeps. alleen wat goedkope effectjes maar truss van rare merken ga je spijt van krijgen net als statieven en haken.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Wat het scan verhaal betreft volg ik Ron. Moving heads zijn veel duurder in aanschaf dan scanners en voor kleinere klussen te kostelijk. Voorts moet het mogelijk zijn om met de scans mooi resultaten te bekomen die een prima aanvulling zijn bij de rest. De creativiteit van de man aan de knopjes speelt hier een grote rol. Daarnaast heb ik toch nog geen interesse om 
dingen te doen waar 20 MH's moeten draaien. Daar heb ik de ervaring niet voor. Als ik zo een opdracht moest krijgen geef ik ze wel aan jullie en kom ik leren.... Ik zal al blij zijn als ik 6 van die dingen in harmonie kan laten werken ! 

De dimmers zijn wat onduidelijk omschreven Robin. Ik kan ze me moeilijk voorstellen. Welke merken hebben jullie ?

Dan de trussen. Ik was sowieso al van plan om voor een vierkant model te kiezen. Misschien iets minder decoratief voor sommigen maar hier kies ik eerder voor stabiliteit en belastbaarheid. Na het raadplegen van de technische fiches denk ik het best af te zijn met de Prolyte H30V of X30V. De eerste is wel een flink pak duurder (omdat hij 3mm dik is of course) Ik vraag me dan ook af welk van deze 2 het meest courant gebruikt wordt bij rental companies. In mijn buurt zitten een paar grote jongens. De ene adverteert enkel de driehoekversie, van de andere (sompi) moet ik het nog navragen. Het is in ieders belang om zo compatibel mogelijk te gaan maar driehoeken zie ik niet zitten. 

Qua hoeveelheid zou ik als maxiumum een mooi vierkant/rechthoek kunnen maken. Ik heb even wat berekeningen gemaakt en met wat nu te zien valt aan onderdelen in de lijst op http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm is het mogelijk om aardig wat combinaties te maken. Reken maar na ! Dit is het soort onderdeel dat vrij gemakkelijk moet bij te huren vallen in geval van een tekort. Er staan nog geen trussklemmen bij, daar focus ik later wel eens op. Ik ben van een X30 type uitgegaan maar kan dit nog veranderen indien de H30 couranter is in mijn buurt.

Wat die MAC250 entours betreft, die hebben ze hier 500 meter verder in ieder geval...

En die Showtec catalogus...wel, ik vind die uitermate handig. Misschien niet direct om die dingen te gaan kopen maar hij biedt wel een zeer mooi overzicht van wat de basisingrediënten zijn van de lichtmarkt ! Over Showtec wil ik trouwens nog iets kwijt wat ik in mijn "research" ben tegengekomen. De firma Sound & Light Sales uit Bekkevoort verdeelt een merk "Botex". Als je die producten bekijkt heb je al snel door dat het om identieke kopiën gaat van Showtec of omgekeerd (alleen de kleur en opdrukken zijn wat verschillend). Zo is dimmerpack Botex DDP-405 identiek aan Showtec Multidim.....en dat geldt ook voor de lightdesks e.a.

----------


## sompi

wij gebruiken de H30V en H40V 
gewoonweg de standaard bij verhuurbedrijven en op het eerste zicht duurder dan driehoek truss maar achteraf als je veel hoeken bijkoopt is vierkant toch goedkoper

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> Over Showtec wil ik trouwens nog iets kwijt wat ik in mijn "research" ben tegengekomen. De firma Sound & Light Sales uit Bekkevoort verdeelt een merk "Botex". Als je die producten bekijkt heb je al snel door dat het om identieke kopiën gaat van Showtec of omgekeerd (alleen de kleur en opdrukken zijn wat verschillend). Zo is dimmerpack Botex DDP-405 identiek aan Showtec Multidim.....en dat geldt ook voor de lightdesks e.a.



Dit zie je wel meer, dit omdat schowtec een zogenaamd OEM merk is. Dus een paar Oosterse fabrieken maken een groot aantal desks en een bedrijf als showtec koopt deze in met soms een aantal kleine weizegingen.

Voor het scan verhaal volg ik ook de rest

Dan Truss, zelf heb ik ook H30V, dit omdat vierkanttruss hier in de buurd erg in trek is en de H daar ben je zelf al achter gekomen
Ophang haken is eigenlijk simpel. je zorgt ervoor dat elke lamp aan de truss kan hangen en je voorziet er nog een paar als rezerve. Ik gebruik Admiral haken.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik begrijp het al. De X is vervangen door een H in de lijst. We zijn er bijna....nog een paar backdrops,starcloths, een beamer, een scherm, en nog wat losse accesoires. Daarover beraad ik me nog wel eens over.

Omdat Showtec toch een populair onderwerp met voor en tegenstanders blijkt te zijn....heeft iemand slechte ervaringen met de basic Parcans van dit merk. Ik heb eens 4 "56"ers gekocht (complete sets met 4 kleurgels, beugel, safetycable,MFL300W) en vind ze wel OK. Ik geloof dat zo'n set 40 euro kost. Het is dan ook niet meteen een gesofisticeerd product. Kan het dus kwaad om voor dit product voor Showtec te kiezen ?

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Ik begrijp het al. De X is vervangen door een H in de lijst. We zijn er bijna....nog een paar backdrops,starcloths, een beamer, een scherm, en nog wat losse accesoires. Daarover beraad ik me nog wel eens over.
> 
> Omdat Showtec toch een populair onderwerp met voor en tegenstanders blijkt te zijn....heeft iemand slechte ervaringen met de basic Parcans van dit merk. Ik heb eens 4 "56"ers gekocht (complete sets met 4 kleurgels, beugel, safetycable,MFL300W) en vind ze wel OK. Ik geloof dat zo'n set 40 euro kost. Het is dan ook niet meteen een gesofisticeerd product. Kan het dus kwaad om voor dit product voor Showtec te kiezen ?



Met de parcans is niks mis mee, alleen het chinatown lampje wat erin zit kun je beter meteen vervangen door een GE-lamp.

----------


## stekelvarke

showtec, je krijgt hier gewoon voor wat je betaald, maar er zitten toch wel leuke dingen tussen neem nu die LED tubes, ze kosten niet veel en je hebt er een erg leuk effect voor, het zijn wel geen Thomas Pixellines maar toch wel leuke speeltjes.
Met de Parren is ook niets mis al moet je wel geluk hebben met de lamp.
Een ander ding waar je rekening mee dient te houden is de waarde van een product als je dit 2e hands wilt verkopen. Een martin scan 2e hands verkoopt nu net wat makkelijker als showtec. Ook licht de service van Martin wel iets hoger, al maken merken zoals showtec vorderingen.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Het dimmer verhaaltje :

Wij gebruiken 2 strand SD6 dimmers (lijken veel op de showtechs alleen wat beter kwa opbouw) deze geven 6 x 2kw.
Nu heb ik een plaat gemaakt waarop de dimmer kanalen uitkomen op een gst 18 female chassis deel.
Tevens heb ik in de stroomverdeling die in het dimmerrack zit (te weten 63A in 1x 32A via zekering uit 2x 25a t.b.v de dimmers en 6x 16A automaat.) 6x 16A 220 volt. Deze automaten zijn tevens op de patschplaat uitgevoert.
De dimmer kanalen zijn dubbel uitgevoerd en de vaste spanning 4 dubbel.
Nu heb ik de hartingen met male delen en een stuk kabel uitgevoerd en die via een wartel naar boven laten komen.
Nu kan je dus de kabel van harting 3 pin 1en2 op bijvoor beeld dimmer kanaal 4 zetten of op vaste spanning 3 of 2 ect ect.
Je kan zo dus dmv van breakouts en 4/6 barren op H16 multifunctioneel patchen.

Hoop dat het zo duidelijk is , ander kijk ik wel of ik een foto online kan krijgen.

M.V.G

----------


## StevenGeerts

Oeioei, we dreigen van de startpagina te verdwijnen met dit topic. Hopelijk blijven jullie volgen al is het nieuw er wat af.toch hebben we niet stil gezeten.

Vooreerst is de lijst uitgebreid met een aantal roadcases, merken en types van sommige items, en is de verhouding van stroomverdelers en dimmers beter op elkaar (en de flightcases) afgestemd. http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

Nu zullen jullie zeggen dat de naam Showtec nogal vaak voorkomt. Als je echter goed kijkt merk je dat het steeds om niet vitale onderdelen gaat behalve dan de Pars maar zoals eerder aangehaald kunnen daar een betere kwalititeit lampen voor worden voorzien (geldt ook voor de floodlights en Quatros). Ik heb op dit forum trouwens de heisa rond de lampen van de Showtec Sunstrips gevolgd en heb het zelfs niet gedurfd deze als keuze voorop te stellen

Martin, Prolyte, Selecon, Rosco, D.S.S, Avolite, Euro-lift en zelfs Gamma zijn reeds van de partij.

De stroomkabels ga ik bij een groothandel in Electriciteit zien aan te schaffen.

Voor de foggers en hazers ben ik er nog niet uit. Ik wil deze allen DMX gestuurd maar daar faalt Martin een beetje.  De 550 heeft geen DMX, op de 800 is hij optioneel en de 2000 heeft er ook al geen. Van hun Magnum Hazer is me al helemaal niets bekend. Ik heb van Antari ook nog niet veel soeps gelezen op dit forum. Doelgroepen zijn  kleine popconcertjes.

Voor de Fresnels kan ik ook nog wat tips gebruiken en de Dimmers en Verdelers zijn ook nog een groot vraagteken.

De kleiner DJ-effecten zou ik bij Showtec kunnen gaan zoeken maar HQ-Power van Velleman is misschien ook een optie.

Het hoofdstuk LED verlichting ga ik nog eens uitdiepen. Ik hoop voor 16/12 die 4 Showtec Ledpars56 te hebben zodat ik ze op ons optreden eens kan inzetten om mijn drums te kleuren.

Is er eigenlijk veel vraag naar die peperdure LED vloer en wandtegels ?

En als laatste, als je een carré naar boven wil, wat is de meest gebruikte methode ? Trussen rechtzetten en daarna met liftjes de horizontalen naar boven heisen en verbinden of meteen meet sleeveblokken de volledige carré omhoog ?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Dit moest ik nog effe uitleggen....
Verdelers/Dimmers verhoudingen :

Dit leek me een goeie mix

Rackcase 8HE
  -v 3x63A
  -d 6x16A H16
  -d 6x16A H16

Rackcase 10HE
  -v 3x63A
  -d 12x10A H16
  -d 6x10A H16

Rackcase 12HE
  -v 3x32A
  -v 3x32A
  -d 6x16A schuko
  -d 6x16A H16

Deze samenstellingen vertegenwoordigen elke een specifiek doel maar blijven multi-inzetbaar.

----------


## driesmees

Aangezien je in belgië zit, zou ik voor dimpacks gaan voor Lightec SR12 dimpacks.
Ze zijn 12x10A (of 13A), maar het verschil met andere merken is, dat deze op 220V Driehoek over te schakelen zijn, en dit kom je af en toe wel eens tegen...

----------


## lucken

Al eens een kijkje genomen naar de Quadrant dimmers ? Deze zijn van europese makkelik, zeer kwalitatief en gerust betaalbaar !

Voor meer info zie: http://www.avl.be/quadrant.htm



> citaat:
> _Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Dit moest ik nog effe uitleggen....
> Verdelers/Dimmers verhoudingen :
> 
> Dit leek me een goeie mix
> 
> Rackcase 8HE
> ...

----------


## lucken

Qua lichtsturing zou ik zeker de Chamsys PC Wing in optie nemen !
zie: http://www.avl.be/chamsys/pcwing.htm





> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Vooreerst is de lijst uitgebreid met een aantal roadcases, merken en types van sommige items, en is de verhouding van stroomverdelers en dimmers beter op elkaar (en de flightcases) afgestemd. http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

----------


## StevenGeerts

Die van Lightec sluit ik al uit want ze zijn verticaal uitgevoerd. Die van Quadrant zal ik dit WE eens van naderbij bestuderen want die lijken sterk op wat ik in gedachte had.

De lichtsturing bekijk ik ook nog wel...

----------


## Olrac

Om al dat materiaal te vervoeren, zonder je geluid, heb je een klein vrachtwagen &gt; 3500 kg nodig. Zeker als alles in flightcases steekt. 
En das rijbewijs C. Tevens investeren in geluidsverhuring is niet lonend. Als je de juiste doelgroep kiest wel. In theater moet je niet zijn die hebben alles al. Jeugdvereningen willen alles goedkoop en kennen niks van licht en hebben geen respect voor materiaal dat ze huren. Voor amateurgroepjes heb je voldoende met wat PAR lampen en wat rook. Daar is toch geen budget van 1500 euro voor een fansoenlijk optreden. Dan blijft er enkel de pro, semi-pro muzikant  over en die werken enkel via artiestenbureau's en die hebben al vaste pro mensen die alles klaarzetten. Dus zoek iets anders...om je geld in te stoppen. Of werk samen als geldschieter bij een bestaande firma. zie bvb www.studio5.be.
groetjes

----------


## Break the silence

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> En als laatste, als je een carré naar boven wil, wat is de meest gebruikte methode ? Trussen rechtzetten en daarna met liftjes de horizontalen naar boven heisen en verbinden of meteen meet sleeveblokken de volledige carré omhoog ?



1. Carré in elkaar steken op de grond
2. 4 liftjes eronder en op goede hoogte brengen zodat je je spullen eraan kan hangen
3. alles bekabelen en snel ff uittesten of alles werkt
4. verder omhoog draaien en truss onder de hoeken zetten
5. liften naar beneden en weghalen
6. en proggen maar [8D]

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Kijk even naar de rookmachienes van JEM (ook via matrin.dk)
ZR33 heeft standaard dmx , 24/7 hazer is ook een erg mooi ding en heeft ook standaard dmx.

M.V.G

----------


## test12

Hoi Steven

Een heel andere invals hoek, is het overnemen van een bestaande lopende onderneming geen optie.

gr. Herman

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door lucken_
> 
> Qua lichtsturing zou ik zeker de Chamsys PC Wing in optie nemen !
> zie: http://www.avl.be/chamsys/pcwing.htm



Ik heb gisteren voor de eerste keer het ding effectief in mijn handen gehad en gebruikt op een beurs, met een aantal washen en ledtubes... Het is een aantal maal gecrasht, soms werkten bepaalde knoppen of functies niet meer, bij bewerken van "cue stacks" waren er problemen. Eén grote kutboel. Dat ding hoef ik voorlopig niet meer te zien, maargoed, als jij het je wil aanschaffen, ik wens er je veel succes mee! (jaja, misschien een kleine gefrustreerde ondertoon in deze reactie, maar ik was liever gisteren op tijd thuis geweest ipv uren aan dat onding te verliezen).

Tiemen

----------


## StevenGeerts

Eerst en vooral effe reageren op Olrac die zijn omzet nu al ziet dalen....
Transport: Er wordt voor een vrachtwagen Mitsubishi Canter of gelijkwaardig gezorgd (Rijbewijs B). Daar kan uiteraard niet alles in maar "alles" is ook niet altijd overal tegelijk nodig.

Voorts investeer ik niet in geluid. Daarvoor werk ik samen met een klankman die reeds een mooie zaak wist uit te bouwen maar nu ergens tegen een grens aanzit omdat hij er geen licht kan bij verkopen.
Daarnaast heb ik goede contacten met een zeer groot artiestenbureau en enkele organisatoren van evenementen. Ik speel zelf in een semi-pro band (tussen 15 a 20 optredens per jaar) en heb in die wereld ook tal van contacten. En ja, we kunnen wel een beperkt budget voor licht loskrijgen Dacht je nu echt dat ik er "zomaar" aan begin ? En nogmaals, ik hoef er niet van te leven. Het kan starten als een mooie hobby (en da's de beste invalshoek), zij het dan direct met professioneel materiaal en doorgroeimogelijkheden.

Een lopende zaak overnemen vind ik niet interessant omdat de kosten van het handelsfonds te hoog oplopen en je niet de geschiedenis van het materiaal kent. Voorts neem je bij zo'n operatie de klantenportefeuille mee over en ik kan die mensen nog geen afdoende ervaring bieden. Het resultaat daarvan is dat het waarschijnlijk toch fout loopt waarna je die klant definitief kwijt bent. Ik wil dus eerst ervaring opdoen en zelf voor de referenties zorgen ! Beter van niets starten en opklimmen dan van hoog naar beneden donderen en dan proberen terug naar boven te raken.

Die Chamsys tafel heb ik nooit overwogen te kopen en na de ervaringen van Tiemen blijft dat zo.

Rook dan...die ZR33 en 24/7 hazer lijken me ok qua specs maar heeft iemand er ook ervaring mee ?

----------


## lucken

Beste Tiemen,

Ik weet niet van wie uw toestel was, maar aan de problemen die ik u zie opsommen moet het een probleem met de PC zijn. Wij hebben er reeds verschillende in omloop en idereen is heel tevreden en de software is heel stabiel !
Maar een PC sturing is natuurlijk zo stabiel als de PC waarop het draait !




> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tiemen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door lucken_
> ...

----------


## tomv

Z33 is echt goed ding. Doet wat hij moet doen: rook maken [^]
En DMX-bestuurbaar is natuurlijk ook zeer handig, scheelt alweer een extra lijntje leggen.

Op m'n werk hebben we sinds kort een hazer in gebruik. De tourhazer, ook bestuurbaar op dmx. Kwa output is dit ding ongelofelijk, alleen duurt het even voordat de 'haze' eruit komt. Pomp moet eerst druk kunnen maken ofzoiets. Maar magnifiek ding, en geschikt voor outdoor door z'n grote output.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ik zie in je lijst flightcasen van DAP staan, daarbij zou ik willen zeggen, kijk eerst eens naar zo'n dap kist in levende lijve, en daarna naar een echte flightcase.
DAP wil goedkoop flightcases aanbieden en moet dus besparen op hout (7 ipv 9mm) alu profielen, vlindersloten, bolhoeken,...
De kisten zien er goedkoop uit en kwa gewicht kunnen ze ook minder aan.
Wil je het meteen goed doen (wat toch blijkt uit je materiaallijst), neem je een kist van Cases (aed) of laat je ze zagen en bouw je ze zelf of je laat het doen. Zo maak je je kist ook naar eigen wensen en functionaliteit: Heavy materialen voor kisten waar veel gewicht in komt (dimmers), kleine of grote bolhoeken, vlindersloten, enz...

----------


## stekelvarke

Ik zie in je lijst schowtec LED tubes staan, vergeet hier zeker geen LED tube controller(s) bij te kopen.

Zorg er ook voor dat je flights genog hebt, voor de heads, scans, LED tubes,Takels,rookmachines,...

Over de rook, de Martin pro 2000 heeft een optionele DMX en de ZR33 heeft er al 1 inzitten.
beide zijn geen slechte keuze

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Eerst en vooral effe reageren op Olrac die zijn omzet nu al ziet dalen....
> Transport: Er wordt voor een vrachtwagen Mitsubishi Canter of gelijkwaardig gezorgd (Rijbewijs B). Daar kan uiteraard niet alles in maar "alles" is ook niet altijd overal tegelijk nodig.



Helaas voor jou geldt er niet zozeer "of alles erin kan" maar eerder "of alles erin mag". Ik zou dus eerst maar eens opzoeken hoeveel laadvermogen zo'n Canter heeft op beide assen. Trek daar alvast maar 200kg aan technici en gereedschap e.d. af en kijk dan nog eens hoeveel je overhoud. Geloof me, als je zo'n ding aflaad met licht&geluids apparatuur krijg je een boete van 190 euro! [} :Smile: ]

Over de DAP flightcases: niet doen! Rommel die je na een jaar gaat vervangen door echte cases. Als je nu cases wilt hebben die niet duur zijn, redelijk van kwaliteit en voor je in elkaar gezet worden, kijk dan eens op www.thomann.de. Ik weet niet hoe ze dat daar doen, maar ze maken kisten voor prijzen waarvoor je het zelf echt niet klaar speelt. Ik zou ze niet kopen voor kabelcases ofzo, maar voor de wat kleinere apparatuurkisten die niet teveel te lijden hebben voldoet het spul prima. Kijk maar eens hoeveel de Duitse prijzen schelen t.o.v. van de prijzen in Nederland: je zult verstelt staan!

----------


## StevenGeerts

Als snel even een antwoord ivm vrachtwagen : Geluid moet er niet in. De belasting vind je op http://www.mitsubishi.be/models/cant.../_nl/index.htm

Moet zeker lukken.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Ik heb gisteren voor de eerste keer het ding effectief in mijn handen gehad en gebruikt op een beurs, met een aantal washen en ledtubes... Het is een aantal maal gecrasht, soms werkten bepaalde knoppen of functies niet meer, bij bewerken van "cue stacks" waren er problemen. Eén grote kutboel. Dat ding hoef ik voorlopig niet meer te zien, maargoed, als jij het je wil aanschaffen, ik wens er je veel succes mee! (jaja, misschien een kleine gefrustreerde ondertoon in deze reactie, maar ik was liever gisteren op tijd thuis geweest ipv uren aan dat onding te verliezen).



Zoals luc al zei, hier moet iets met de PC aan de hand geweest zijn.
Wij gebruiken zowel de tafels als de pc-wings, zelfs de software alleen (zowel op usb als via ethernet) met Enttec dongles (Open USB, Pro USB, Ethergates en Datagates) en bij mijn weten is er nog NOOIT (met de nadruk op NOOIT) een crash geweest, raar.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> Zoals luc al zei, hier moet iets met de PC aan de hand geweest zijn.
> Wij gebruiken zowel de tafels als de pc-wings, zelfs de software alleen (zowel op usb als via ethernet) met Enttec dongles (Open USB, Pro USB, Ethergates en Datagates) en bij mijn weten is er nog NOOIT (met de nadruk op NOOIT) een crash geweest, raar.



Peter en Luc,

dat er nog NOOIT een crash is geweest dat is beetje kort door de bocht hé!
ER zijn wel degelijk probs met de chamsys software, maar het draait wel stabiel. Het is niet zo dat chamsys opmerkelijk meer zou crashen dan andere softs/desk en idd, het valt enorm mee wat stabiliteit betreft. Zelfs beter dan andere grote bekende desks.

----------


## lucken

Beste AXS,

Wat zouden dan de problemen met de ChamSys software moeten zijn ?

Groeten,

Luc





> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Peter Vanhove_
> ...

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaatat er nog NOOIT een crash is geweest dat is beetje kort door de bocht hé!
> Er zijn wel degelijk probs met de chamsys software, maar het draait wel stabiel. Het is niet zo dat chamsys opmerkelijk meer zou crashen dan andere softs/desk en idd, het valt enorm mee wat stabiliteit betreft. Zelfs beter dan andere grote bekende desks.



Wij hebben nog nooit een crash gehad en gebruiken de tafels en software bijna dagelijks. Misschien heeft er wel eens iemand een crash gehad waar ik niet van weet, hoogstwaarschijnlijk een foute driver in de PC.

Je spreekt jezelf wel wat tegen hé   




> citaat:Er zijn wel degelijk probs met de chamsys software



en dan, in dezelfde zin  




> citaat:maar het draait wel stabiel



Alle fouten die ik tot nog toe ben tegengekomen waren gebruikersfouten  bij de PC versie. In 99% van de gevallen ging het over foute drivers, of computers die eivol zaten met dingen die niets met licht te maken hadden. Eens de PC een beetje opgekuist, en de correcte drivers geinstalleerd liep het steeds als een treintje.

----------


## axs

We discusieren hier straks verder over in het chamsys topic.
Dit gaat hier te ver off-topic.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Een nieuwe update van de starterslist werd gepubliceerd. Er zijn ook al wat types en merken bijgekomen. De Quadrant dimmers heb ik al eens bekeken en blijken qua specs te voldoen. Toch zijn de verschillen tussen de reeksen niet echt duidelijk. Ik heb een login gevragd bij www.avl.be zodat ik ook de prijzen eens kan consulteren.

Ondertussen is me ook duidelijk dat de lampen van GE of Philips 2 x zo duur zijn dan de Chinatown lampen. Gaan ze echt 2x langer mee ondanks dezelfde vermelde levensduur van de lampen ? Vanavond nog meer uitleg...Mijn vrouw roept.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> Als snel even een antwoord ivm vrachtwagen : Geluid moet er niet in. De belasting vind je op http://www.mitsubishi.be/models/cant.../_nl/index.htm
> 
> Moet zeker lukken.



1500kg laadvermogen haal je met gemak hoor, er overheen gaan is ook niet moeilijk.

Snelle rekensom: 
10 movingheads a 25 kg in kisten van 2 = 400kg
3-tal kabelkisten = 300kg
3-tal dimmers = 150kg
4-tal windups = 300kg
zooitje truss = 100kg
2 meatrackjes met 4-bars, haken etc. = 150kg
wat sunstrips, strobo's, rook etc. etc. = 100kg

... VOL! Zo makkelijk gaat dat dus... en dan reken ik nog redelijk reeel, een beetje 24 kanaals dimrack met patch en powerdistri weegt wel meer dan 75 kg.

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hier zijn we alweer. Wat de vrachtwagen betreft..inderdaad, die zou zeer snel overladen kunnen zijn. Ik hou de optie open om eventueel een rijbewijs C te halen. Dezelfde vrachtwagen bestaat ook nog in een 5,5T-6,5T en 7,5T versie.

De lijst begint stilaan compleet te raken. http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

Een paar vragen die ik reeds eerder stelde maar nog niet echt een antwoord voor vond stel ik samen met een paar nieuwe :

-De sunstrips: Hiervoor weet ik nog niet welke type professioneel genoeg is.
-Heeft iemand ervaring met de pixelwashes van Showtec (of Botex) en de Palco serie van SGM die ongeveer 3 keer zoveel kost ?

Dimmers: Iemand ervaring met Quadrant en welke serie ? Ook HQPower van Velleman heeft een paar types. Als de electronica specialisten vermoed ik dat zij kwalitatieve dimmers leveren maar de frontpanelen zien er zo spacy uit dat ik mn twijfels heb.

Ben nog steeds op zoek naar een goed merk/type Fresnels van 1000W.

Is er veel vraag naar Ledtegels ?

Raylights, ik weet intussen wat het is en hoe het er uitziet. Doet de extra aan te schaffen raylightreflector in een PAR64 meteen dienst als adaptor tussen de standaar PAR64 GX-16D voet en een GY-9,5 socket of moet de standaard socket eruit ?

Als je mijn lijstje met truss-componenten bekijkt, is die dan compleet. Ik heb rechte stukken, hoeken en 3-weg hoeken. Ook connectoren, borgpennen en voeten werden voorzien. 

Voor de backdrops heb ik de catalogus van ShowteX eens nagekeken in de sectie horizondoeken. Er zijn uiteraard verschillende dichtheden in die doeken, gaande van 75gr/m² tot 300gr/m².  Iemand een idee wat een goed resultaat levert maar toch betaalbaar blijft ? Het confectioneren laat ik aan mijn schoonmoeder over hahaha :Smile: .

Zoals  jullie zien is de lijst intussen aangevuld met reserveonderdelen, accesoires en ook een aantal kleurfilters. Er zitten uiteraard een paar kleuren in die je wel kan maken door het mixen van andere standaardkleuren maar soit. Ik heb de supergel staaltjes van Rosco en heb puur op gevoel gekozen. Ik denk dat ieder wel zijn eigen smaak heeft op dit vlak. Ga er wel van uit dat de Pars al geleverd worden met standaard rood, groen, blauw en geel.

In de reserve onderdelen zitten ook al een pak lampen vervat. 

Ik heb tevens die Duitse flightcases van Thoman bekeken en deze zien er inderdaad niet slecht uit.

Zijn we nu compleet ?????? Wat ontbreekt er nog en dan heb ik het over de musts en niet de nice to haves. Schroevendraaiers, multitester,tangen, ladder12m etc heb ik reeds.
http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Voor backdrops bel je eens naar Ron de Groot. Als je een beetje nette order plaatst leert de ervaring dat stiksels, ringen en knoopwerk er bijgeleverd wordt. Nette zwarte verdu, geimpregneerd en klaar voor gebruik: makkelijker kan niet!

Qua Palco's heb ik wel ervaring. De showtecs zullen niet voor niks 3x zo goedkoop zijn, dus ik verwacht er niks van. Ik vind dat je van Palco's er al heel wat nodig hebt om een beetje leuk resultaat te maken. Ook voldoende afstand overigens. Dus als je een wash zoekt om een muur een kleurtje te geven zijn er voldoende beter alternatieven (zoeken). Een palco is wat mij betreft (tenzij je er een hele hoop hebt ala Relight bijvoorbeeld) decoratie materiaal, alleen geschikt voor specifieke toepassingen en niet als fixture waarmee je met gemak eens een horizon een kleurtje geeft. Kan overigens best zijn dat ik ze verkeerd toepas ofzo. 

Raylights: ja, je sluit de aansluiting van de can aan op de reflector, en het lampje steek je in de daarvoor bedoelde voet. Dan weet je namelijk meteen dat het brandpunt op de juiste plaats zit. 

Waarom Rosco en geen LEE? Ik kom veel vaker uitgebreide LEE verzamelingen tegen en af en toe aangevuld met wat stapeltjes Rosco. Niet dat het zoveel scheelt, maar hoe kom je tot die keuze? 

Ledtegels: leuke aanvulling op je decorage materiaal, breed in te zetten en redelijk populair item op het moment. 

Got to have: Leatherman, of staat die al ergens genoemd?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik was onlangs op een audio/visual creative beurs in Brussel (ACF). Ik heb daar de stalenboekjes (3) van Rosco mee gekregen...Ik vind er ook goeie referenties voor, vandaar dus de Rosco keuze.

Indien ik nog budget zou overhebben (al lijkt me dit zeer moeilijk met zo'n gigantische wishlist) overweeg ik ze vast...

Ik heb intussen ook een aantal peperdure cursussen gevonden (o.a. in Sint Niklaas - www.lgr.be). Ik denk dat ik toch eerst m'n cursussen sterkteleer en mechanica nog eens uit de doos haal. Electriciteit zit er nog goed in maar puntlasten berekenen en vectorïele krachten zijn al wat vervaagd.

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door StevenGeerts_
> 
> 
> Ik heb intussen ook een aantal peperdure cursussen gevonden (o.a. in Sint Niklaas - www.lgr.be). Ik denk dat ik toch eerst m'n cursussen sterkteleer en mechanica nog eens uit de doos haal. Electriciteit zit er nog goed in maar puntlasten berekenen en vectorïele krachten zijn al wat vervaagd.



Hey Steven,
je bedoelt waarschijnlijk www.lgo.be, want LGR is een bedrijf uit limburg, en die geven geen cursussen (vraag maar eens aan tomv op dit forum :Smile: )
De enige cursus die eigenlijk interressant is bij LGO is de cursus rigging gegeven door Rinus Bakker, alle andere cursussen zijn niet zo belangerijk. 
*Je leert het meeste uit de ervaring.*

----------


## StevenGeerts

Bedoelde inderdaad lgo.

----------


## lucken

De Ayrton Moduled kan voorzien worden van een filter 62x16°. Dit ideaal om van op zeer korte afstand een muur of doek mee uit te lichten ! Met de andere filter kan hij evneens gebruikt worden als Wash of blinder. OOk de Linea 36 is mooir Led strip ! Voor meer info zie: http://www.avl.be/ayrton.htm

Fresnel: kom eens een kijkje nemen naar de Fresnels van Spotlight : http://www.avl.be/spotlight.htm

Led tegels: indien er voldoende budget is, kunnen ze ook aangestuurd worden met video: http://www.avl.be/ayrton/dreampanel.htm

[quote-Heeft iemand ervaring met de pixelwashes van Showtec (of Botex) en de Palco serie van SGM die ongeveer 3 keer zoveel kost ?
Ben nog steeds op zoek naar een goed merk/type Fresnels van 1000W.

[/quote]

----------


## Studio Moved

Het hangt inderdaad van je voorgeschiedenis af hoe goed lgo is maar je leert er toch wel altijd iets bij! 
Ikzelf (als leek) heb er al zeer veel geleerd die jaren ervaring je niet kunnen leren!
En dat zeggen ook mensen die al langer in het vak staan die de opleiding volgen!
Als je je eigen lichtbedrijf wil starten vind ik die 1500 eurotjes echt wel de moeite!

grtz

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Studio Moved_
> 
> Het hangt inderdaad van je voorgeschiedenis af hoe goed lgo is maar je leert er toch wel altijd iets bij! 
> Ikzelf (als leek) heb er al zeer veel geleerd die jaren ervaring je niet kunnen leren!
> En dat zeggen ook mensen die al langer in het vak staan die de opleiding volgen!
> Als je je eigen lichtbedrijf wil starten vind ik die 1500 eurotjes echt wel de moeite!



Ben je ook mee geweest op "stage", of heb je neen gezegd tegen die uitbuiterij?

----------


## djnoegi

Ik vind persoonlijk dat er nogal veel "B-merken" op je lijst staan. IK zie zeer veel Showtec staan. Ik denk als je een deftig bedrijf wil beginnen dat je toch naar iets betere merken moet kijken. Begrijp me niet verkeerd. Showtec heeft enkele producten die veel gebrukt worden(suntrips,de 380V voedingen,...) Ook velleman is zo een merk. 

Hou er rekening mee dat als je dingen wil afschrijven dat je producten zoals showtec en velleman veel minder snel en aan een zeer lage prijs zal kwijt geraken. Dit zal je niet hebben met bevoorbeeld Martin e.a.

Mocht ik jou zijn dan zou ik wat je nu allemaal reeds hebt staan in je lijst eerst eens gaan uitrekenen van prijs. Ik denk namelijk dat je kapitaal toch wel zal bereikt zijn ongeveer.

----------


## StevenGeerts

De cursus op zich van 1500 euro is OK qua prijs maar omdat ik al zelfstandig ben en een week dan geen inkomen heb verlies ik nog eens 2000 euro. De cursus kost mij dus 3500 euro.....

Showtec....zoals eerder gezegd. Het gaat om onderdelen die minder aan slijtage zijn onderworpen. Een spiegebol van het ene merk gaat niet sneller uit elkaar vallen dan van een andere. Een breakoutbox is nog zo'n voorbeeld.

----------


## Studio Moved

@ driesmees: ik doe geen stage! vind het idd wel beetje weinig voor beetje veel :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb me ingeschreven bij interimbureau en hoop daar wat respons op te krijgen om ervaring op te doen en dan freelance.

@ stevengeerts: de cursus gaat niet door in 1 week, je neemt 1x per week een sessie! 36 in totaal. er zijn ook sessies 's avonds (van 19u tot 22.30)

grtz

----------


## StevenGeerts

De tijd wordt inderdaad rijp om ondanks alle open vragen de leveranciers te contacteren om prijsoffertes op te maken zodat ik het totale kostenplaatje kan berekenen. Als er onder jullie "forumgangers" mensen zijn die verdelen in België, mogen jullie vrijblijvend offertes naar me sturen. Levertermijn is nu nog niet van belang. 

De bedoeling is eens ik over alle richtprijzen beschik (en dan bedoel ik niet de catalogusprijzen maar de werkelijke prijzen met kortingen), kan ik de lijst aanpassen. Extra zaken toevoegen of minder dringende aankopen schrappen. Daarna kan ik de officiële offertes bundelen in een finacieel dossier zodat de bank een idee krijgt hoe het investeringskapitaal geventileerd wordt.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik mis in je lijstje nog wel wat belangrijke basic's hoor.
Ik krijg een beetje het idee dat je teveel naar stock aan het gaan bent in plaats van bruikbare benodigdheden.
Ik mis bijvoorbeeld :
Lee 151/201/202/147/ect (een kleurenkistje moet toch wel uit minimaal een kleurtje of 20 bestaan. Ook correctie en minder donkere "disco" kleuren. Per vel 10 to 15 stuks en dan heb ik de fresnellen ect nog niet mee gerekent alleen de parren.

Ook mis ik 1 tons steels van 0,5 tm minimaal 2 m om trus aan te slaan en om takels in het dak te riggen. Ook mis ik hier de 3,25 tons shakles

Ik mis een toolcase / roadie case. Ik zou zelf voor als je toch veel eigenwerk doet een laden kist kiezen waar je ook gelijk spare bulbs tape en dergelijke kwijt kunt.

Ik mis 4 kanaals dmx controllertjes voor kleine par setjes 

Ik mis dubbele scaffclamps voor als je eens iets moet doen met een outtriggertje o.i.d.

Klimvest , rigging touw , dubbele leeflijn , trusshaken ?

Verder zou ik:
-je handtakels ophogen naar 4 stuks. (carre hijsenof voor en achter trusje)
-Zou ik de 4 meter trus laten vervallen en naar meer 2/3 meters gaan.
-Zeker als je beurzen wilt gaan doen moet je vaak carres puzellen en dan heb je weinig aan 4 meters.
-Denk ook aan iets van trussdolly's t.b.v transport.
-Ook gedacht aan een ramp voor in je wagen ? altijd makkelijk om bij je te hebben voor laden/lossen op moeilijke plekken en trappen ect.

Als je de sunstrips alleen wilt gebruiken als blinder dan gewoon de showtechs. Wil je ze ook gebruiken als voetlicht of met kleurenfilter zou ik voor de thomas gaan.

M.V.G

----------


## StevenGeerts

Robin, Hartelijk dank voor je input. Die zware "kettingmusketons" die ik had voorzien zijn eigenlijk de shackles die je bedoelt. Die DMX-controllertjes...ik dacht dat de showbars van Showtec die standaard ingebouwd hadden. Miscchien vergis ik me. De lichte vrachtwagen zou uitgerust zijn met een laadbrug dus dat moet OK zijn. Voor al de rest geef ik je 100% gelijk. Wordt vanavond toegevoegd.

Ik moet er wel aan toevoegen dat ik in den beginnen nog geen "rigging aan daksconstructies" ga aanvaarden hoor. Da's iets waar je toch een minimum aan kennis moet voor hebben en die ga ik eerst opdoen. Onder het motteo eerst leren stappen en dan lopen zullen we starten met op de grond staande constructies.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Bij de op de grond staande constructies zal je minimaal net zoveel kennis nodig hebben. Ook hier heb je te maken met berekeningen ect.
Misschien ook voor op je lijstje een cusus rigging bij Rhino Rigs ?

Een ramp is ook handig voor trapjes , podia ,  laden en lossen waar je wel hoogte hebt van +/- 1 m maar niet haaks met je wagen kunt komen. Ik zou er zeker een rampje voor aanschaffen.

Show tech barren kunnen een eigen dingetje lopen maar dan kun je ze daarna niet meer beinvloeden. Voor een disco toch wel fijn als je de speed kunt aanpassen zonder eerst in een statief te hoeven klimmen.

Tevens is het ook handig wat scaff pijpen (alu 50mm rond 3 mm dik) toe te voegen. Lengtes 0.5 / 1 / 1.5 /2 gebruik ik veel.

M.V.G

----------


## StevenGeerts

Robin, de meest interessante tips en items heb ik toegevoegd of verandert. Echter met leeflijnen, klimtouwen en dergelijke begin ik echt nog niet. Ik heb wel al een adres gevonden (http://www.trimonta.be) waar men over het volledige gamma beschikt van dit soort materiaal. Vooraleer ik daarmee begin wil ik een cursus gevolgd hebben zodat ik weet wat ik moet aanschaffen en vooral hoe het moet gebruikt worden.

Gewoon touw heb ik nog niet toegevoegd maar doe ik nog wel....

Qua staande truss constructie...ik kan vakwerkconstructies berekenen dus ik vermoed al een heel eind op weg te kunnen daarmee. Ik vergeet uiteraard niet dat indien er volk onder een truss komt te staan, we de opgegeven belasting van de fabrikant delen door 2 ! 

De sunstrips van Thomas heb ik nog niet gevonden op het web. De ramp bouw ik waarschijnlijk zelf (yep, ik kan lassen). Ik heb jouw tips van Lee filters in acht genomen (om bvb tungsten naar daglicht om te zetten etc..) maar denk toch dat de aangegeven kleuren indicatief gaan zijn. De vertegenwoordigers van die filters gaan me vast en zeker advies kunnen verschaffen in deze materie.

Zoals steeds, de aangepaste lijst op : http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

----------


## StevenGeerts

Mensen, ik ben gestart met het verzamelen van offertes. Ik heb al eens de catalogus prijzen van Rolight in Enschede erbij genomen en ik moet zeggen dat de bedragen aardig aantikken. Ik veronderstel wel dat er ergens kortingen kunnen toegepast worden. Weet iemand wat die kortingen normaal ongeveer bedragen voor "mijn profiel".

Wat ik niet ga doen is de lijst met de prijzen die ik uiteindelijk kan bekomen bij de verschillende leveranciers publiceren. Ik wil deze niet tegen elkaar gaan uitspelen maar als jullie specifiek dan een vraag hebben over de prijs van iets, stuur ik wel persoonlijk een mailtje. Lijkt me deontologisch het beste.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Er zijn leuke kortingen te verkrijgen ja.
Alleen moet je die wel zelf verdienen , ze verschillen van 10 tot 40% op verschillende producten.
Wat helpt is zoveel mogelijk bij 1 leverancier halen.
Bijvoorbeeld Fairlight heeft trussen , lampjes,toebehoren hier kan je dus door veel te kopen wat meer korting bedingen.

De prijzen tikken aan , daar hadden we je ook al voor gewaarschuwd  :Wink:  Ga gewoon op bezoek bij verschillende leverancier , maar staar je niet blind op de prijzen. Snelle leveringen , service , ondersteuning en een goede eigen td vind ik ook belangrijk.

M.V.G

----------


## Break the silence

Nog iets wat ik niet op je lijstje zie staan: safety's

Niet zo erg duur, maar zeker geen overbodige luxe...

----------


## StevenGeerts

Niet goed gekeken zeker...er staan 20 extra safeties op (vlak boven de takels) en alle parsets hebben standaard al een safety included. Daar maak ik me dus geen zorgen over. De pricing hunt continues....Ik hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## StevenGeerts

Een rijbewijs "C" halen om een vrachtwagen tot 7,5T te mogen besturen lijkt me een must. Dus even de prijs gevraagd. 649 euro. Dat zijn 2 halve dagen van 4 uur praktijkles + examenbegeleiding. Die opleiding ga ik dus al zeker inplannen. Volgende week een productvoorstelling bij de allereerste leverancier AVL....nu begint het pas echt. Na Nieuwjaar ga ik er nog een paar opzoeken (Tom en Jan kunnen zich alvast aan een telefoontje of mailtje verwachten). Eerst nog een weekje skiën en wat feesten...daarna gaan we er voor !

To be continued....

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

649 euro? Dan mag je ook even vermelden hoe je dat voor elkaar krijgt. Een opleiding hier in de buurt kost ongeveer 1000 euro voor theorie en praktijk, dan moet je het examen nog betalen en krijg je nog een 2e opleiding aan je broek omdat je beroepschauffeur zou worden. Alles bij elkaar kost het geintje dan toch ineens 2000 euro. Tenzij ik erg verkeerd ben voorgelicht.

----------


## Spotter

verschil belgië/nederland?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat zou kunnen, ga maar eens verhuizen dan [:P]

----------


## StevenGeerts

Inderdaad Jasper,

in België is het dan inderdaad goedkoper. 

Ik ben gisteren naar een concert van Hooverphonic geweest. Ze gebruikten ook een Pearl maar tevens nog een Sapphire. Heb geen pics maar heb wel veel geleerd.

BVB
Als een knappe zangeres een semidoorschijnende rok aanheeft en de front belichting komt onder een zeer steile hoek naar beneden (in dit geval met een MH), zet dan geen spot van 2KW achter vlak haar rug want de muziek wordt dan plots bijzaak....

----------


## StevenGeerts

Het is al een tijdje geleden dat ik nog verder aan m'n topic heb gewerkt...Echter, ik heb niet stil gezeten. De meeste gesprekken met de leveranciers zijn afgerond en binnenkort krijgen jullie uitgebreid verslag over de aankopen....hang on

----------


## ljmartijnw

We wachten met spanning af...

----------


## StevenGeerts

Hoi iedereen,

het heeft een serieus tijdje op zich laten wachten maar er is veel tijd gekropen in research, gespreken met leveranciers etc. Daarbij heb ik nog andere drukke activiteiten.

Het vooropgestelde budget was 100.000 euro (excl. BTW). De lijst vinden jullie op http://users.pandora.be/tsq/materiaallijst.htm

In het lijstje zijn de "Rode" velden items die ik had voorzien maar die niet langer nodig zijn omdat ze bvb al in iets anders ingebouwd zitten. Zo staat er een DMX splitter in de lijst maar ik heb er ook al 2 dimmerracks bijstaan die elk zo'n splitter ingebouwd hebben. Daardoor wordt die aparte splitter niet prioritair om mee te starten. Idem voor aparte dimmerracks.

Van de oranje items moet ik nog prijzen krijgen. Ik hoop dat de mensen van Showtex meelezen want die reageren niet op de mails die ik via hun site heb verstuurd  :Frown:  .

Ik vermeld geen individuele prijzen, noch leveranciers uit respect voor hun vertrouwen. Wat ik wel mag zeggen is dat de lijst zoals hij er nu uitziet 96.444,48 euro kost (excl. BTW). Ik heb hier en daar moeten puzzelen en ik wacht nog op enkele (oranje) prijzen. Toch denk ik dat het vooropgestelde budget zal gehaald worden.

Als voornaamste merken die in het assortiment zitten kan ik opnoemen :
Quadrant-Martin-Swefog-Coemar-Prolyte-Stagedex-Eurolift-Manfroto-Scala-Doughty-Admiral-Chamsys-Capture-JEM-Neutrik-Lee-Ayrton-TSB-SONOS-ELC

Er schiet dus van showtec niet veel meer over  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  De merken zijn zeker niet de eerste de beste en ik heb steeds vooropgesteld om geen low budget materiaal aan te schaffen om binnen het startkapitaal te kunnen blijven. Dan werden de zaken gewoon geschrapt of in aantal verminderd.

Ben wel met een Chinese firma in onderhandeling om een speciaal licht product te importeren maar jullie zullen nog wat op jullie honger moeten wachten. Ik wil eerst zeker zijn dat het plan realistisch is !


Tenzij jullie nu nog 50 items opnoemen die ik vergeten ben en absoluut nodig heb.... :Confused:  denk ik dat het er goed begint uit te zien

De vrachtwagen wordt wel apart gebudgeteerd.

Reacties please.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Tenzij jullie nu nog 50 items opnoemen die ik vergeten ben en absoluut nodig heb.... denk ik dat het er goed begint uit te zien



Hoi Steven,

Het begint er goed uit te zien. Suc6 alvast met het opstarten van je nieuwe firma. Je lijst ziet er compleet uit. Tóch zou ik een paar dingen die je hebt weggestreept er weer opzetten.
Als eerste je stroomverdeling: als je een keer op een locatie met minder toe moet, of een kleinere klus hebt is het makkelijk een 63 of 32A te kunnen splitten in wat kleinere groepjes.
De DMX-splitter is erg makkelijk, aangezien je anders alle apparaten op elkaar moet doorlussen. De splitter werkt niet alleen als buffer, maar als iets niet helemaal werkt hoef je niet alles los te halen. Ook als je DMX op het podium 2 kanten op moet hoef je niet éérst naar links, en dan naar rechts.
Ik zou ook de hazer er weer opzetten. Je kunt inderdaad wel een gewone rookmachine gebruiken. Hierbij loop je de kans dat de rook in grote wolken zichtbaar is, terwijl je alleen maar je lampen wat beter uit wil laten komen. Om een fijn verdeelde nevel te krijgen moet je met een ventilator aan de gang. Dit werkt wel, maar is omslachtig. Met een hazer is het makkelijk te doseren en hoef je verder niet te prutsen.

EDIT: Ook al is het niet goedkoop, ik zou ook je kleurfilterverzameling nog wat uitbreiden. Er zit nu niet eens standaard rood in.

Dit is mijn opvatting, de beslissing ligt natuurlijk bij jou...

----------


## driesmees

ik zie in je lijstje reservelampen staan voor MAC 250, maar er staan nergens anders MAC250's in je lijst... Vergeten er uit te halen? Of moet het zijn MSD250 (/2 ???)

----------


## StevenGeerts

Wat die MAC250 lampen betreft, dat moeten er uiteraard voor de Coemars zijn.

De Hazer komt er niet terug op want er staat een Cracker op die kwalitatief een veel betere "Haze" oplevert. EN trust me, ik heb het gezien bij de leverancier !

Er komen inderdaad nog wat kleurenfilters bij.

Wat de dimmers/stroomverdeling betreft...jullie hebben gelijk maar het wordt of 2 zware racks of 1 zware en 1 kleine. Er is geen ruimte in het budget om 3 racks aan te schaffen. Dit zijn dus de moeilijkere keuzes.

Ik kan echter met de eerste inkomsten herinvesteren in kleinere racks...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik zie geen cracker staan, alleen cracker vloeistof (swefog) of lees ik nu ergens overheen? 

Verder vind ik je bekabeling krap bemeten en ligt de focus van het hele stroomplaatje teveel op "groot, groter, grootst" terwijl je jezelf toch ook zeker op de wat kleinere projecten zal moeten bewijzen. Don't get me wrong, het kan allemaal wel zo, maar soms moet je ook secuur en compact kunnen werken, is er geen plaats / tijd / budget voor een leger aan kabelcases en stroomverdelingen. 

Ik denk dat je jezelf drastisch uit de markt prijst als je te werk gaat als de grote jongens die hier advies geven. Amateurproducties betalen geen 10 uur aan pre-programming in Capture (als voorbeeldje). Als je bereid bent om er flink op toe te leggen in het begin is het een aardige lijst.

De helft van de reacties valt bij mij sowieso onder de noemer "wow da's veel geld, daar kun je echt vette shit van kopen", if u catch my drift. Niet dat ik nu heilig ben, maar mijn tip: keep it plain and simple en kijk daarna nog eens verder als het nodig blijkt te zijn.

----------


## StevenGeerts

De hazer moet inderdaad die van Swefog worden en niet de ZR24/7.  De prijs die ik er heb ingerekend is wel die van de Swefog.

Wat extra kabels kan ik wel toevoegen. Wat groot, groter, grootst betreft...ik heb geen zin om me in de low of midden markt te profileren met "goedkoop" materiaal. Ik ga op die markt wel starten maar met professionele middelen omdat zoals ik eerder al heb aangehaald, ik niet hoef te leven van die verhuur. Ik kan bij wijze van spreken dus rekenen per Par die er hangt en niet om de waarde van het materiaal zelf. Als ik dan al 10 uur moet programmeren...so what ! Ik moet die ervaring toch opbouwen.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Je hoeft geen goedkopere spullen te kopen, zeker niet. Maar je moet rekening houden met de markt waar je je spullen voor koopt. Is dat Ahoy/Sportpaleis/Werchter/etc.: Grote Avolites dimmers en het liefste met 125A! 

Zijn dat kleine amateurproducties waar het compact moet: kleinere rackjes met kleinere aansluitingen. Geen showtec, maar wel aangepast op je klant. Ik denk dat je huidige apparatuurlijst teveel lijkt op een grote verhuurder, terwijl je die klantenkring (nog) niet hebt. Dan zou ik eerder een flexibele opstelling maken waarmee je alle kanten uit kunt; vandaar ook meer kabel bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## driesmees

Als ik zie staan:
Dimmerrack Avolites 2x24 (3,7KW)       Aantal:2

moet ik dan denken dat je 2 racks van 48x16A wil hebben? Of zie ik het verkeerd?

----------


## StevenGeerts

Dan gaat het om 2 racks met elk 24 kanalen van 3,7KW elk. En het zijn geen avolites maar quadrants. Daarvan kan ik de dimmers van elke 12 kanalen (en dus 2 per rack) los uit de rack halen en dus individueel gaan aansluiten indien nodig....toch al een vorm van flexibiliteit dacht ik

----------


## kokkie

Tja, hele mooie lijst hoor, denk dat er een hoop mensen jalours zijn. Maar ik ga je toch adviseren om iets minder geld uit te geven.
Waarom? Omdat ik denk dat er een paar struikelpunten in zitten. Dingen die technisch gezien niet op elkaar aansluiten of wel kunnen maar die we in lichttechniek niet doen. Dingen die je gaat missen, dingen die je tekort gaat komen enz. 

Wat het is, daar geef ik geen antwoord op. Ook al is het een soort hobby voor je, je aanpak is pro en de markt is klein. Vind toch al dat dit onderwerp bijna op reclame gaat lijken. 

Dus de tip van de dag wordt, zorg ervoor dat je nog 10.000 euro in je zak hebt wat je kan uitgeven als je bedrijfje gestart is en of dat nou onder of boven die 100.000 euro is kan me niet schelen. Maar dit is denk een bedrag waar je die extra dingen voor kan kopen.

----------


## driesmees

Kan je eens enkele voorbeelden geven van dingen die 'niet gedaan worden' in de lichtwereld?
Je maakt me namelijk benieuwd...

----------


## StevenGeerts

Beste Kokkie, ik begrijp je bezorgdheid. Het is inderdaad nodig om een reserve te houden waarmee dingen kunnen worden aangekocht die net te kort zijn, of ontbreken etc....Dat budget heb ik voorzien en staat los van het startkapitaal. Ik ben intussen 8 jaar zelfstandig dus ik ken wel iets van financiën ! En ik zou toch nog willen vermelden dat indien ik eens 4 truss te weinig heb, ik die steeds kan gaan bijhuren en niet direct hoef aan te kopen.

Financieel zal ik eens een tip geven voor starters...normaal wordt het materiaal afgeschreven over 4 of 5 jaar. Je kan in het eerste fiscaal jaar waarbij je heel veel materiaal tegelijk moet aankopen (en dus veel geld kwijt bent) een directe aftrekpost genereren die je het 1ste jaar heel veel opbrengt. Splits alle facturen van lichtaankopen op in armaturen en lampen. Die lampen gaan immers geen 5 jaar mee dus die schrijf je onmiddelijk af als onkost op 1 jaar ! Idem voor filters en doeken die enorm aan slijtage lijden.


Om reclame is het mij hier helemaal niet te doen. Ik heb in dit forum ooit gezegd dat indien ik 10 betaalde opdrachten heb, ik ermee start. Wel, die 10 zijn binnen. Een vriend van mij runt een evenementenbureau en voor een tour die ze deze zomer gaan doen voor een marketing concept wil hij met mij in zee gaan. Ik vind m'n opdrachten wel zonder dit forum.

Het forum is voor mij wel reeds van onschatbare waarde geweest inzake raad, feedback, tips etc. Ik ben al de mensen die deelnamen/nemenn aan mijn onderwerp dus heel dankbaar.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Ik ben toch bang dat je nog tegen serieuze problemen gaat aanlopen.
Je hebt nu al een ton eurotjes uitgegeven terwijl je eigenlijk nog niet echt weet waar je klanten kring gaat liggen en wat je nodig gaat hebben.

Het is wel leuk camsys , avo dimmers ect. Maar houd er rekening mee dat je voor deze producten ook een hogere dag prijs moet berekenen. Een dimmerrackje van bijvoorbeeld strand zoals wij de hebben is in de dagprijs ongeveer 1/3e goedkoper. Dat zal voor een hele hoop kleine klantjes een stuk aantrekkelijker.
Het losschroeven van dimmers uit hun racks is dus echt heel erg @#$%^&. Ten eerste kost het je veel tijd, ten tweede heb je er geen losse kistjes voor ect

Ik kraak je echt niet af maar ik denk dat je nu een beetje te hoog van de toren blaast. Tevens zie ik op de lijst wel een toolcase staan maar geen tools, geen klimvest, geen a ladder erg weinig kleuren. Ik mis erg veel kleine essentials. Die alle bij elkaar erg veel geld kosten.


Iniedergeval veel succes met de opstart.

----------


## No-way

Ik zie 96 podiumklemmen staan, die heb je zeker niet nodig, je moet er niet van uit gaan dat je 4 klemmen per element nodig hebt.  Wij hebben 10 elementen van Stagedex, en hebben er een 15-tal klemmen bij.  Meer dan voldoende.  

Ik vind hoe dan ook 24 elementen van 2m² al heel veel, met de helft heb je volgens mij al meer dan voldoende...  'k Zou eerst in iets anders investeren dan in een podium (meeste opdrachtgevers halen dat toch ergens anders, krijgen het gratis van de gemeente, of het is aanwezig in de zaal).  Een podium is nu niet onmiddellijk goedkoop.  

Het geld daarvan kan je beter investeren in 2 extra wind-ups van 200kg en een paar baseplates, die zal je eerder kunnen gebruiken bij het installeren van een kader, vroeg of laat wil je toch een speciale vorm die meer poten vraagt.  

Ook zou ik wat meer spare safety's voorzien, die kan je nooit genoeg hebben.  

Alvast veel succes!

----------


## seppe30

en is het bedrijf nu gestart 
en bestaat het nog ?

----------


## Joepkee

Zo te zien wel, er bestaat in ieder geval een site. Het bedrijf is Extec gaan heten. Benieuwd hoe het verder is gegaan.

Extec

----------


## StevenGeerts

Sorry dat ik al geruime tijd niets heb laten horen maar hier een update hoe het staat. Het bedrijf is inderdaad Extec gaan heten omdat onder de naam excalibur geen domeinnaam meer vrij was. Extec staat voor Excalibur Technical Event Coördination en die vlag dekt meer de lading.

Oorspronkelijk dacht ik vooral droogverhuur te gaan doen maar da's even anders uitgedraaid. Ik werk meestal voor evenementenbureau's die graag een totale realisatie zien en da's meer dan een lamp verhuren. Die hebben ook graag iemand die komt vaststellen of er geen stroomproblemen kunnen zijn, die voor hun eindklant ook een technisch persoon nodig hebben die in mensentaal kan uitleggen dat de installatie veilig is opgesteld, die problemen tijdens een event in no-time en onzichtbaar kan oplossen en ga zo maar door. Eigenlijk is het dus voor een groot deel consultancy geworden met daaraan gekoppeld het verhuur van materiaal en de technische crew.

We doen nog niet de echte high-end markt met budgetten van 10.000 of meer maar komen stillaan in de buurt. Ook de eindklanten zijn niet meteen de kleinsten. Electrabel is een mooie referenties en zij keren steeds terug.

Wie het begin van het verhaal las weet dat dit niet mijn hoofdjob was. Ik ben eigenlijk nog steeds een free-lance ICT-consultant in de rol van projectleider. Ik denk dat alle interpersoonlijke ervaringen uit dat gebied (en dan heb ik het over aspecten zoals communicatie, logistiek, budgetbeheer, planning etc) juist de grote meerwaarde vormen voor de klanten van ons bedrijf. Dat is echter niet voldoende en heb in dat kader ook de opleidingscursus van Rhinus Bakker over "hijsen en riggen" gevolgd + het certificaat behaald. Ik kan alleen maar positieve dingen zeggen over deze cursus want Rhinus leert je echt kritisch te zijn over veel dingen. Maar uiteraard worden ook de beurzen, vertegenwoordigers en het internet nog geraadpleegd om kennis op te doen.

Qua materiaal komen er steeds nieuwe dingen bij maar we gaan ook soms bijhuren bij de concullega's uit de buurt. De investering zijn immers zeer hoog en vooralsnog niet in verhouding met de opbrengsten. Maar ook dat is niet echt een probleem omdat mijn uitgansgpunt er niet een was dat ik er moest van gaan leven. Ik heb nog steeds de "day job". Het netwerk groeit intussen wel en ik moet meer en meer van het uitvoerend werk overlaten aan het "vast" free-lance personeel. De balans met het thuisfront is immers lang niet meer in evenwicht. De kans bestaat zelf dat ik alle materiaal binnen afzienbare tijd zal moeten overlaten aan dat personeel en achter de schermen nog puur het denkwerk zal doen. De ene job vreet immers al het werk tijdens de week, de andere tijdens het weekend.

Voorlopig denk ik niet dat je in deze stiel onmiddelijk bakken geld kan verdienen. Daarvoor zijn de investeringen te groot. Maar da's ook niet de bedoeling. Het is vooral iets wat je graag moet doen (om 4u 's ochtends de installatie afbreken die je even daarvoor hebt opgeleverd...). Het eindresultaat waarbij alles mooi is uitgelicht, veilig is opgehangen, de klant niet is belazerd en ook hij tevreden is, da's de drijfveer.

De website Extec kreeg een functioneel logo en huisstijl mee van mijn vrouw die heel goed is in grafische ontwerp.  Zij krijgt nu ook opdrachten om logo's en huisstijlen te gaan ontwerpen voor mijn klanten....hoe de bal kan rollen!

Voila, ik hoop hiermee een vervolg te hebben gegeven aan het verhaal en indien ik tijd vind zal ik zeker nog reageren op eventuele reacties

----------


## Lighting

Ik zit op een beurs in koln dus ik had even de tijd om te lezen.........in het begin is er een hele discussie ontstaan over wat voor een lichttafel je moest/zou gaan kopen ........na het doorkijken van je verhuurlijst zie ik er geen staan....wat is het uiteindelijk geworden??

met vriendelijke groet 

Lighting

----------


## StevenGeerts

Ik gebruik een maxi PC wing van Chamsys en heb daar onlangs nog een de extra uitbreiding voor aangeschaft. Eigenlijk heb ik deze nog nooit doorverhuurd en ben dat niet echt van plan.

----------

